# PCGH.de: PCGH-Community: Umstellung beginnt, neues Kommentar-System



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

Funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Community: Umstellung komplett, neues Kommentar-System*

Jetzt funktioniert es auch! Viel Spaß wünscht die Administration, derzeit kann es noch passieren, das einzelne Funktionen nicht klappen.


----------



## Oliver (1. Oktober 2008)

Es tut


----------



## kadder (1. Oktober 2008)

Auch hier kann man jetzt anscheinend als normaler User posten


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Community: Umstellung komplett, neues Kommentar-System*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert es auch! Viel Spaß wünscht die Administration, derzeit kann es noch passieren, das einzelne Funktionen nicht klappen.



Endlich kann ich posten........

Könnt ihr bitte versuch zumindest die alten Postings vom heutigen Tag noch mit rüber zu transferieren?

MfG Korn86


----------



## kuer (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Community: Umstellung komplett, neues Kommentar-System*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert es auch! Viel Spaß wünscht die Administration, derzeit kann es noch passieren, das einzelne Funktionen nicht klappen.


 

Ok jetzt gehts .


----------



## kadder (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt scheint es hier auch für normale User zu funktionieren.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Es tut


 
Ah jetzt ja, eine Antwort 

Mal so als Kritik:

Der zum Artikel Link sollte von jeder Seite aufrufbar sein. Wenn ich auf Seite 15 bin und immer erst zur Seite 1 zurück muss um anschliessend den Link zu nutzen, so stellt das meiner Meinung nach eine unzumutbare Navigation dar.

Des Weiteren wurde doch gesagt, dass man über PCG auf die "alten" Themen zurückgreifen kann. Warum geht das jetzt nicht, bzw. liegt es nur daran, dass das System eine weile brauch um ordnungsgemäß zu funktionieren?

Als letztes wollte ich noch mitteilen, dass es sehr verwirrend ist, dass sich das Design des Forums zu arg vom PCGH Design abwendet. So fehlt mir einfach der optische Zusammenhang und ich habe jedesmal das Gefühl, auf einer völlig anderen Seite zu sein, was so nicht gewollt sein kann.
Es wäre ratsam wenn ihr die Gestaltungselemente aus eurer Internetpräsenz mit übernehmen würdet. Also Farbe/ Schrift/ Raster etc.

Wenn mir noch was einfällt, werd ich euch informieren.

Mit wachsamen und skeptischen Augen grüßend
DaStash


----------



## Amigo (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Es tut


Ja das tut es!


----------



## Burner_Red (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, läuft, was will man mehr. 

Das mit dem Account hat mich persönlich erst verwirrt, aber okay...was will man mehr? Nächstes Thema bitte!


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso wird mir das hier immer angezeigt und wieso konnte ich vorhin nichts posten?



> Korn86, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> 
> 1. Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
> 2. Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## T-MAXX (1. Oktober 2008)

Mmmh, mein alter Account bei der PCGH geht nicht mehr.
 Ist mein alter Account nun für immer weg, oder lässt er sich irgendwie wieder aktivieren? Sry, wenn ich mal nachfrage, aber die letzten Wochen bei mir waren sehr stressig gewesen.


----------



## Eylisia (1. Oktober 2008)

test.. juhu nu gehts.. hatte auch nen rechtefehler 

testedit: jup geht auch.. ach nichts geht über nen feines vBulletin Board.. danke an die pcgh redaktion!


----------



## No1-Obaruler (1. Oktober 2008)

Na dann ....... Bis irgendwann mal, liebe PCGH-Community, war schön mit euch.

Ich kann dem neuen Forum rein gar nichts abgewinnen. Hab versucht mich mal etwas durchzuklicken ..... schlicht und ergreifend schlecht im Gegensatz zur alten Site, und so was tu ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht an, weiter werde ich das auch nicht kommentieren. 


Gibts ne Funktion zum Löschen des PCGHX-Accounts ?! Ich werde nämlich nicht mit umziehen ... ich schau mal, wie ich mit den Leute so Kontakt halte ... echt Schade ....


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wurde doch gesagt, dass man über PCG auf die "alten" Themen zurückgreifen kann. Warum geht das jetzt nicht, bzw. liegt es nur daran, dass das System eine weile brauch um ordnungsgemäß zu funktionieren?



Falls du den Newsbereich, Fragen und Antworten zur Community, ect. meinst, die waren noch nie über PCG erreichbar, PCG und PCGH teilten sich nur die anderen Forenbereiche.



> Als letztes wollte ich noch mitteilen, dass es sehr verwirrend ist, dass sich das Design des Forums zu arg vom PCGH Design abwendet. So fehlt mir einfach der optische Zusammenhang und ich habe jedesmal das Gefühl, auf einer völlig anderen Seite zu sein, was so nicht gewollt sein kann.
> Es wäre ratsam wenn ihr die Gestaltungselemente aus eurer Internetpräsenz mit übernehmen würdet. Also Farbe/ Schrift/ Raster etc.



Ein neuer VBB-Style ist grad in der Mache


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Test Test...
Läuft alles?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Als letztes wollte ich noch mitteilen, dass es sehr verwirrend ist, dass sich das Design des Forums zu arg vom PCGH Design abwendet. So fehlt mir einfach der optische Zusammenhang und ich habe jedesmal das Gefühl, auf einer völlig anderen Seite zu sein, was so nicht gewollt sein kann.
> Es wäre ratsam wenn ihr die Gestaltungselemente aus eurer Internetpräsenz mit übernehmen würdet. Also Farbe/ Schrift/ Raster etc.
> 
> Wenn mir noch was einfällt, werd ich euch informieren.
> ...



Gerade dem Stimme ich zu.
Das sehr nüchterne übersichtliche alte Design ist komplett verlorenen gegangen und es wirkt jetzt nicht mehr so professionell.
Sieht jetzt eher nach einem TokioHotel Forum aus, wenn man es mal übertreiben darf.

Dazu sollte versuch werden die Funktion "Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage" wieder einzubauen. Das "Abonnieren von Threads" ist doch eher suboptimal.

Es ist irgendwie überall zu viel Platz,sodass es auseinandergezogen wird und die übersicht verloren geht. Gerade wo immer merh 16:9/10 kommt, ist das unpraktisch, da gehts ja in die breite, nicht in die höhe...

Naja dabei belasse ich es erst mal


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wieso wird mir das hier immer angezeigt und wieso konnte ich vorhin nichts posten?



Bei sowas muss ich genau wissen, auf welchen Artikel du Antworten wolltest.


----------



## Septimus (1. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön diese Umstellung.Das bewahrheitet allerdings auch meine befürchtungen das PCGH ins Extreme abdriftet und nicht mehr für die Allgemeinheit der User gedacht ist.
Es gibt Ausserhalb der OC Community noch User die gern mehr sehen und lesen möchte als nur Ellenlange Berichte für überteuerte Hardware. 
Wo bleibt die Mainstream-Schiene,Praxistaugliche Hardware?
Diese wird mal am Rande gestreift und so gut wie kaum getestet.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ja, eine Antwort
> 
> Mal so als Kritik:
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Punkt mit dem Link "back" - da arbeiten wir dran.

Was die Optik angeht: Ja, da sind wir dran, sobald die technische Umstellung abgeschlossen ist. Schönheitsarbeiten haben aktuell leider Nachrang.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Oktober 2008)

No1-Obaruler schrieb:


> Na dann ....... Bis irgendwann mal, liebe PCGH-Community, war schön mit euch.
> 
> Ich kann dem neuen Forum rein gar nichts abgewinnen. Hab versucht mich mal etwas durchzuklicken ..... schlicht und ergreifend schlecht im Gegensatz zur alten Site, und so was tu ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht an, weiter werde ich das auch nicht kommentieren.
> 
> ...



Wir werden dich sehr vermissen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

Septimus schrieb:


> Sehr schön diese Umstellung.Das bewahrheitet allerdings auch meine befürchtungen das PCGH ins Extreme abdriftet und nicht mehr für die Allgemeinheit der User gedacht ist.
> Es gibt Ausserhalb der OC Community noch User die gern mehr sehen und lesen möchte als nur Ellenlange Berichte für überteuerte Hardware.
> Wo bleibt die Mainstream-Schiene,Praxistaugliche Hardware?
> Diese wird mal am Rande gestreift und so gut wie kaum getestet.



Woran machst Du das fest? Wir testen doch auch absolute Einsteiger-Grafikkarten.


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Bei sowas muss ich genau wissen, auf welchen Artikel du Antworten wolltest.



Ich wollte von hier direkt antworten:

PCGH - News: PCGH-Community: Umstellung beginnt, neues Kommentar-System - pcgh, extreme, community

PS: Hatte dir aber bezüglich des Problems eine pm geschickt, die du nicht beantwortet hast


----------



## benjasso (1. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich mal sehen, ich sollte als "alter" PCGHX'ler doch keine Rechteprobleme haben?!?


Was ist eigentlich mit den Smiley passiert?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir fällt da gerade noch ein.
Was ist eigentlich aus dem guten alten Anmeldedatum geworden? 
Ist zwar nicht wirklich wichtig, aber das 03 (wars glaube ich) da wieder stehe zu haben, wäre ganz schick...


----------



## No1-Obaruler (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich wollte von hier direkt antworten:
> 
> PCGH - News: PCGH-Community: Umstellung beginnt, neues Kommentar-System - pcgh, extreme, community


Hey Korn, falls du es überlesen haben solltest: Ich steige aus der Community aus, mit vB-Seiten kann ich nichts anfangen ... schick mir ne Nachricht, wenn du irgendwie anderweitig Kontakt halten möchtest.


----------



## kuer (1. Oktober 2008)

Werde dich vermissen . CYA Obaruler


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich wollte von hier direkt antworten:
> 
> PCGH - News: PCGH-Community: Umstellung beginnt, neues Kommentar-System - pcgh, extreme, community
> 
> PS: Hatte dir aber bezüglich des Problems eine pm geschickt, die du nicht beantwortet hast



Jetzt scheint es ja aber zu funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Crizzo (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme dann mal an, dass das Foren-Theme und die anderen versprochen Änderungen noch ergänzt werden, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Mmmh, mein alter Account bei der PCGH geht nicht mehr.
> Ist mein alter Account nun für immer weg, oder lässt er sich irgendwie wieder aktivieren? Sry, wenn ich mal nachfrage, aber die letzten Wochen bei mir waren sehr stressig gewesen.



Der alte Account geht weiterhin bei allen Computec-Webseiten wie PCG, VGZ, WSV usw.


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

No1-Obaruler schrieb:


> Hey Korn, falls du es überlesen haben solltest: Ich steige aus der Community aus, mit vB-Seiten kann ich nichts anfangen ... schick mir ne Nachricht, wenn du irgendwie anderweitig Kontakt halten möchtest.



Hey das ist echt schade 

Versuch es doch trotzdem mal


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Ich nehme dann mal an, dass das Foren-Theme und die anderen versprochen Änderungen noch ergänzt werden, oder?



Jepp.


----------



## Crizzo (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jepp.


Wann?


----------



## No1-Obaruler (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Hey das ist echt schade
> 
> Versuch es doch trotzdem mal


Nö, das jetzt ist mein letzter Post auf PCGH:



Bitte mein Profil löschen, dass ist ab jetzt nur noch ne Account-Leiche


----------



## Vision-Modding (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm gefällt mir net -.-* jetzt hängt man im forum und net mehr im artikel.....


----------



## dangee (1. Oktober 2008)

test test...
eins zwei... eins zwei

ok


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

No1-Obaruler schrieb:


> Hey Korn, falls du es überlesen haben solltest: Ich steige aus der Community aus, mit vB-Seiten kann ich nichts anfangen ... schick mir ne Nachricht, wenn du irgendwie anderweitig Kontakt halten möchtest.


 
Hab schonmal angemerkt das ich auf deine geistreichen Kommentare nur sehr ungern verzichten würde.

*Und* ich glaube, ich spreche da nicht nur für mich!

Gib uns doch wenigstens noch ne Chance bis auch die optische Umstellung abgeschlossen ist.

Falls nicht:
*Wir werden Dich vermissen!* (ohne smiley der u.U. missinterpretiert werden könnte!)


----------



## Kamrum (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm das alle alten comments weg sind schon schade ^^ 
aber wer nicht mit der zeit geht , .....


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Gib uns doch wenigstens noch ne Chance bis auch die optische Umstellung abgeschlossen ist.



Warum hat man sich das nicht vorher überlegt, statt eine übereilte umstellung zu machen und einige User zu vergraulen? Nicht jeder ließt sich das hier durch, sondern bliebt gleich weg


----------



## kuer (1. Oktober 2008)

Dauert ja ewig mit der Signatur Änderung


----------



## Chris (1. Oktober 2008)

Kamrum schrieb:


> Hmm das alle alten comments weg sind schon schade ^^
> aber wer nicht mit der zeit geht , .....




so seh ich das auch


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ging ja fix mit No1's Löschung!

Schade, ein unbequemer Querdenker der nicht nur wertvoll sondern auch immer für nen Lacher gut war.

Das ist sehr traurig!

Sehe gerade als "Gast" bist Du noch da:

Es ist zwar bewundernswert wie Konsequent Du das jetzt durchziehst aber gerade von Dir hätte ich etwas mehr Flexibilität erwartet!


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt die "alte" Ansicht der Kommentare unter dem Artikel oder wird die noch geändert?


----------



## Crizzo (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe doch, die ändert man noch.


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Hab schonmal angemerkt das ich auf deine geistreichen Kommentare nur sehr ungern verzichten würde.
> 
> *Und* ich glaube, ich spreche da nicht nur für mich!
> 
> Gib uns doch wenigstens noch ne Chance bis auch die optische Umstellung abgeschlossen ist.



Richtig, würde ich so auch sagen, warte doch einfach nochmal ab


----------



## tils (1. Oktober 2008)

test.>>>ach, text unter 5 zeichen nimmt er nicht


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

noxious wenigstens du und Andreas seid geblieben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Also vBulletin ist würde ich mal sagen der Forenstandard - wer damit nicht klar kommt ist selbst Schuld...



kuer schrieb:


> Dauert ja ewig mit der Signatur Änderung



Ähm, nö..?!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, nen No1 kann leider niemand ersetzen.

Falls Du noch mitliest:
Hör auf zu schmollen und melde Dich wieder an, hast' es jetzt allen gezeigt und nu is auch wieder gut!

No1


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Oktober 2008)

jojojo mal sehen wie das hier funzt...
hey cool scheint nen bissl flotter alles zu laufen wa?
also bei mir funzt alles und ich bin auch von dem neuen layout nicht überfordert wie einige andere forum opis...
weiter so pcgh team ist echt gut gelungen

übrigens mal ne frage:
wieso werdet ihr in anderen foren eigentlich so als noobs dargestellt? ich kann das voll nicht verstehen! klar ein großteil kommt natürlich von den vertrackten fanboys und ja eure benches sind irgend wie immer gut langsamer als die realität(z.b. bei der 8800gt war ich immer 5fps schneller als ihr auf nem pci-e2 board+ schellerer cpu als mein pci-e1 board+ 4300c2d) aber so freut man sich über die mehrleistung riesig.

ich weiß offtopic ist mir nur halt gerade eingefallen, weil ich gestern auf hardwaredeluxx oder so ähnlich selbst in einem oc thread davon die rede war.
macht aber so weiter denn die 10% mehr leistung die meine non oc 4850er hat hat mich auch wieder riesig gefreut.

und hey, last euch nicht das schöne neue systemvon anderen schlecht machen ok?

mfg


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Naja, nen No1 kann leider niemand ersetzen.
> 
> Falls Du noch mitliest:
> Hör auf zu schmollen und melde Dich wieder an, hast' es jetzt allen gezeigt und nu is auch wieder gut!
> ...



looooooool^^


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> also bei mir funzt alles und ich bin auch von dem neuen layout nicht überfordert wie einige andere forum opis...



PCGH-Community-Veteran wenn ich doch bitten darf


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hilft diese Info ja.:
Die alten Comments sind wieder über PCG verfügbar.

Wollte nur mal bescheid geben. Da waren ja noch einige Fragen offen 

MfG


----------



## onliner (1. Oktober 2008)

Ähhha  ... 

mal schaugn wie ich mich hier zurecht find .


----------



## ClareQuilty (1. Oktober 2008)

Warum kann ich mir die Kommenatre nicht direkt unter der News anschauen sondern muss zuerst in dieses Forum wechseln???


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> PCGH-Community-Veteran wenn ich doch bitten darf


okok pcgh-community-veteran... übrigens steht da das ich mich das letzte mal 1970 angemeldet habe... da war ich noch quark in der schüssel


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> noxious wenigstens du und Andreas seid geblieben


Meine Wenigkeit läuft jetzt parallel auf PCG und PCGHX


----------



## kuer (1. Oktober 2008)

ÄM doch . Ist immer noch nicht passiert


----------



## kuer (1. Oktober 2008)

Hast dich aber gut gehalten und entwickelt lol


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

N paar Dinge, die mir noch aufgefallen sind:
Wenn man etwas länger den Browser schliesst, vergisst die Hauptseite den Login, auch wenn man "Angemeldet bleiben" ausgewählt hat.

Ausserdem werden im Bereich unter dem Artikel, wo die Comments angezeigt werden, die URLs, die im Forum gepostet werden, ned als URL erkannt.


----------



## Wolf2660 (1. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> oübrigens steht da das ich mich das letzte mal 1970 angemeldet habe... da war ich noch quark in der schüssel



Wird bei der nächsten Anmeldung umgestellt, das System kennt dich noch nicht. Einfach Abmelden und wieder Anmelden dann stimmts.


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

noxious schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit läuft jetzt parallel auf PCG und PCGHX



Me too


----------



## R4V3R (1. Oktober 2008)

Finde das neue System ganz gut. Jetzt kann man auf mehrern Hochzeiten gleichzeitig spielen. 
Aber das mit dem Vergessen des Logins ist mir auch aufgefallen. War aber nur im IE bei mir das Problem. Im Firefox funxt es... bis jetzt


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ausserdem werden im Bereich unter dem Artikel, wo die Comments angezeigt werden, die URLs, die im Forum gepostet werden, ned als URL erkannt.


Das ist mit den Schriftgrößen genauso.


----------



## Struggy (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh Gott ist das neue System lästig. Erstens sieht das Forum hier völlig anders aus als die Optik der PCGH-Seite, zweitens kann ich nicht einfach auf die PCGH-Seite per Link zurück sondern muss mich der zurück-Taste bedienen (ok, man könnte die Kommentare auch in einem neuen Tab öffnen, aber ist das ein gutes Handling?). Drittens sieht das Forum hier generell viel zu sehr nach Patchwork aus, wie ein otto-normal-Forum, nicht schlimm, aber bei einem Konvolut wie der Computec Media AG erwartet man etwas qualitativ hochwertigeres (wie es vorher wirkte). Viertens ist es für bisherige User, welche noch nicht im PCGH-X Forum angemeldet waren, eine Zumutung (eine Kleine zwar, aber man sieht, es summiert sich).

EDIT: Und wo finde ich die ehemals nützliche Funktion, meine derzeitigen Diskussionen zu betrachten?


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

Struggy schrieb:


> EDIT: Und wo finde ich die ehemals nützliche Funktion, meine derzeitigen Diskussionen zu betrachten?


 
Im Kontrollzentrum und dann auf abbonierte Themen. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass du diese auch abboniert hast. Das geschieht, wenn du des denn einstellst, automatisch und kann auch über das Kontrollzentrum eingestellt werden.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

> hey cool scheint nen bissl flotter alles zu laufen wa?



Ein netter Nebeneffekt, den wir bisher verschwiegen haben. 



> wieso werdet ihr in anderen foren eigentlich so als noobs dargestellt? ich kann das voll nicht verstehen!



Tja, so sind halt die echten Fanboys. Finden alles andere schlecht. Da machen wir uns bestimmt keinen Kopf drum.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Warum kann ich mir die Kommenatre nicht direkt unter der News anschauen sondern muss zuerst in dieses Forum wechseln???



Ähem, das war vorher auch nicht anders.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ähem, das war vorher auch nicht anders.


 
Nur das es da auf Grund des gleichen Design nicht aufgefallen ist 

MfG


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ein netter Nebeneffekt, den wir bisher verschwiegen haben.



Das war eigentlich klar, langsamer als das alte Forum ging es eh nicht mehr 

Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, jetzt wo ich mich so ein bisschen eingelebt hat hat mich das neue Forum echt positiv überrascht, was Geschwindigkeit und Handhabung angeht, ich denke mal das es mit der Zeit immer besser wird, vor allem dadurch dass die Redakteure jetzt selber eingreifen können


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das geht mir ähnlich, tröstet mich aber nicht über schmerzhafte Verluste wertvoller User hinweg.


----------



## ClareQuilty (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nur das es da auf Grund des gleichen Design nicht aufgefallen ist
> 
> MfG



Eben.


----------



## Struggy (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Im Kontrollzentrum und dann auf abbonierte Themen. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass du diese auch abboniert hast. Das geschieht, wenn du des denn einstellst, automatisch und kann auch über das Kontrollzentrum eingestellt werden.
> 
> MfG



Dankeschön


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Ja, das geht mir ähnlich, tröstet mich aber nicht über schmerzhafte Verluste wertvoller User hinweg.


Und deren spannende/interessante/witzige und unterhaltsame Threads


----------



## michipolska93 (1. Oktober 2008)

Juhu das ist ja mal Cool


----------



## Voyager10 (1. Oktober 2008)

und ich dachte schon mir hat einer das Passwort geklaut auf der Hauptseite weil meine Email angeblich auch falsch sei . 

PCGH hätte die User per Mail informieren sollen das der Login auf der Hauptseite nichtmehr geht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

Wir hatten das sehr lange angekündigt.


----------



## Namaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe zurzeit noch zwei Probleme: Wenn ich mich auf der Hauptseite einlogge, werde ich weitergeleitet und wieder auf die PCGH-Seite gebracht. Dort bin ich dann allerdings nicht eingeloggt, egal ob mit "Angemeldet bleiben" oder ohne. Anmelden kann ich mich nur, wenn ich einen Thread im Forum öffne und mich da anmelde, dies muss ich aber in jedem Thread wiederholen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

noxious schrieb:


> Und deren spannende/interessante/witzige und unterhaltsame Threads


 Ja, Danke für die Ergänzung!


----------



## cyco99 (1. Oktober 2008)

1. Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.
Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich ständig!
Ahh! Scheint an Adblock zu liegen!


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

Was vielleicht auch eingestellt werden sollte ist, dass die Signatur wirklich unten steht.
Bei kurzen Nachrichten, wo die Userbilder etc länge sind (Was ich sowieso viel zu groß finde  ), wird die signatur direkt an den Text gesetzt. Sieht blöd aus und mach unübersichtlich.

Nur eine Detailanmerkung


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

Namaker schrieb:


> Ich habe zurzeit noch zwei Probleme: Wenn ich mich auf der Hauptseite einlogge, werde ich weitergeleitet und wieder auf die PCGH-Seite gebracht. Dort bin ich dann allerdings nicht eingeloggt, egal ob mit "Angemeldet bleiben" oder ohne. Anmelden kann ich mich nur, wenn ich einen Thread im Forum öffne und mich da anmelde, dies muss ich aber in jedem Thread wiederholen



Es kann Probleme mit den Cookies geben - bitte einmal alle Cookies löschen und dann noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (1. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht ja prima aus! Gut gemacht liebe Redaktion, mir gefällt's so.
Schade, dass einige wertvolle Mitglieder verloren gehen, aber dafür werden andere, die nicht so beliebt sind (bzw. deren Kommentare, neue Mod-Funktionen sei dank) auch verschwinden.

@Thilo: Deinen Rang... kann man den einfach so auswählen oder ist er dem PCGH-Chefredakteur vorbehalten? Schräg. 

EDIT: Wie kann ich "Mein Gamer-PC" aus dem alten Computec-Forum wieder in die Signatur einbringen? ;(


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage, aber kann man euch irgendwie helfen neue Skins, Farbgebungen etc pp zu erstellen?
Weil lange werd ich das so hier nicht aushalten. Spätesten in einem Monat bin ich raus, wenn sich da nichts ändert, was ich serh schade finde.
PCG ist unbrauchbar geworden und PCGH schiesst sich auch gerade ins eigene bein-

Edit: Mir ist noch gerade ein Fehelr aufgefallen. Wenn man bei Interessengemeinschaft auf die nächste Seite gehen will, werden immer die selben gruppen angezeigt, auch wenn der index in der ulr hoch geht.

Edit2: LordRevan1991 einfach Copy`n`paste aus einem alten Beitrag von dir  oder du machst das mit den seltsamen grafiken, was ich aber nicht so toll find


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, aber kann man euch irgendwie helfen neue Skins, Farbgebungen etc pp zu erstellen?


Nur Geduld, es wird schon an neuen Skins gearbeitet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ihr die Kommentare in die 'normalen' Foren packt, find ich persönlich eine ziemlich schlechte Idee.
So gehen die 'normalen' Threads völlig unter, so dass kaum wer noch hilfe bekommt, da sie einfach übersehen werden.

Hier wären mehrere Kommentarforen angebracht...


----------



## Namaker (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Es kann Probleme mit den Cookies geben - bitte einmal alle Cookies löschen und dann noch einmal versuchen.


 Cookies löschen hat nichts gebracht, funktionieren tut die Seite nur mit dem Internetexplorer, Firefox 3.0.3 verweigert den Login (Adblock+ und Noscript sind für PCGH deaktiviert).


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Edit: Mir ist noch gerade ein Fehelr aufgefallen. Wenn man bei Interessengemeinschaft auf die nächste Seite gehen will, werden immer die selben gruppen angezeigt, auch wenn der index in der ulr hoch geht.


 
Jep, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Warscheinlich eine Standarteinstellung mit den drei Seiten....

Die Anmeldung ist auch nur sehr kurzweilig. Ich habe mich heute bestimmt schon ... 10 mal anmelden müssen.

An dem Design wird zur Zeit gearbeitet. Ich hoffe mal das sie es hinbekommen, den Übergang von der Seite zum Forum besser zu kaschieren, so das dem Nutzer ein einheitliches Surfen, vom Gefühl her, vermittelt werden kann.

Was ich noch zu kritisieren habe ist die schier überwältigende Informationsflut, wenn man sich die Forenübersicht anschaut. Das fand ich vorher wesentlich besser gelöst. Warscheinlich geht das aber bei dem VBS nicht anders
Eventuell kann ja das neue Design ein wenig Abhilfe schaffen.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit schneller zu den abonierten Themen zu kommen als Kontrollzentrum/abonierte Themen/ Themenauswahl? Das wäre mMn ein Feature, was der schnellen und effektiven Navigation sehr behilflich sein würde. 

MfG


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2008)

cyco99 schrieb:


> 1. Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.
> Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich ständig! Ahh! Scheint an Adblock zu liegen!


Auch, wenn Du längere Texte eingibst?


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ihr die Kommentare in die 'normalen' Foren packt, find ich persönlich eine ziemlich schlechte Idee.
> So gehen die 'normalen' Threads völlig unter, so dass kaum wer noch hilfe bekommt, da sie einfach übersehen werden.
> 
> Hier wären mehrere Kommentarforen angebracht...


Allerdings.

Aber das ist Absicht, damit, wenn eine News über z.B. eine neue GraKa kommt nicht vorher schon einer einen Thread aufmacht
(die Redaktion ist nicht die schnellste )
nicht zwei gleiche Diskussionen getrennt voneinander laufen.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ihr die Kommentare in die 'normalen' Foren packt, find ich persönlich eine ziemlich schlechte Idee.
> So gehen die 'normalen' Threads völlig unter, so dass kaum wer noch hilfe bekommt, da sie einfach übersehen werden.
> 
> Hier wären mehrere Kommentarforen angebracht...


 
Das stimmt wohl. Sehr ich genauso.
Für Newsthreads sollte es eine eigene Rubrik geben. Aber ein Argument für die Umstellung seitens PCGH war eben die "thematische Zuordnung" von Newskommentaren/Themen, passend zur Rubrik.
Die Praxis zeigt jedoch, dass diese Lösung das Gegenteil von dem erzeugt, was sie eigentlich bewirken sollte. Nämlich eine bessere Übersicht zu haben.

p.s.: Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber bei mir dauert es momentan ca. 30 Sekunden, bis ein Comment online gestellt wird^^

MfG


----------



## Wolf2660 (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit schneller zu den abonierten Themen zu kommen als Kontrollzentrum/abonierte Themen/ Themenauswahl? Das wäre mMn ein Feature, was der schnellen und effektiven Navigation sehr behilflich sein würde. MfG


Gibt es. Oben über Nützliche Links hast du Abonnierte Themen.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit schneller zu den abonierten Themen zu kommen als Kontrollzentrum/abonierte Themen/ Themenauswahl? Das wäre mMn ein Feature, was der schnellen und effektiven Navigation sehr behilflich sein würde.
> 
> MfG



im kontrollzentrum wird direkt gezeigt, wo es neue bei den abbonierten gibt und direkt dadrunter gibts auch den kopf alle anzuzeigen...

Ah pro pro performance. Das hat gerade garnicht geladen. Die ist jetzt weder besser noch schlechter als im alten.
Liegt vermutlich einfach nur an der Anzahl von Leuten, die drin sind...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Argument lasse ich nicht gelten, schließlich hat das Forum auch noch Moderatoren.

Und redundante Threads zu schließe gehört eher zu den angenehmeren Aufgaben eines Moderators, denn hier kann er ersteinmal noch ein Posting 'ergaunern' und zum anderen was nützliches tun, ohne dabei jemanden wirklich an den Karren fahren zu müssen...

Auch gibts hier schon eine Funktion, die ähnliche Threads anhand des Titels in einer Übersicht auflistet.

Hier sehe ich mehr Nachteile für die Nutzer, insbesondere die wo ein Problem haben und es gern gelöst haben möchten, als es Vorteile bringen könnte...


----------



## Kone (1. Oktober 2008)

Also man hätte ja auf der mainpage ma nen vermerk schreiben können dass es nurnoch möglich ist sich mit dem pcgh extreme konto anzumelden...
beim 4mal eingeben hatte ichs dann gerafft ...
pcgh account wech und nur noch pcgh-extreme account benutzen


----------



## Crizzo (1. Oktober 2008)

@Kone: Hat man geschrieben. Wenn du dein Konto nicht umziehst, kannst du nur noch das PCGHX Konto nutzen


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit schneller zu den abonierten Themen zu kommen als Kontrollzentrum/abonierte Themen/ Themenauswahl? Das wäre mMn ein Feature, was der schnellen und effektiven Navigation sehr behilflich sein würde.


Du könntest dir einfach ein Bookmark setzen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

Abonnierte Themen werden mit einem Klick auf "Kontrollzentrum" angezeigt, sofern ein neuer Beitrag seit deinem letzten Besuch dazu kam. Mehr brauchts ned.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

So ok. Danke euch für die Hilfe. gehe jezt über nützliche Links rein.
Bzw. werde ich mal das mit dem Kontrollzentrum anschauen ob die dort direkt angezeigt werden.

mfG

Edit: Stimmt. die Themen werden direkt angezeigt, wenn man auf Kontrellzentrum klickt. So ists fein.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh, ein neues Design. 
Sieht nett aus. 

Aber die "Zitieren" und "Antworten"-Button müssen noch geändert werden, die sehen schrecklich aus. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Performance: da gibt es derzeit zugegeben noch Problem, es läuft noch nicht so glatt, wie es soll. Wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir fällt da noch was auf. Könnt ihr nicht wieder machen, dass wenn man bei Beiträgen (in der forenansicht) auf die Uhrzeit des letzten beitrages klickt, auch bei dem Beitrag landet. Jetzt klicke ich 2  von 3 mal auf den user, statt auf den kleinen pfeil. Auch so ein detail was mich stört.


----------



## TSchaK (1. Oktober 2008)

ich muss mich erstma durchgugen wie das jetz alles so funtzt aber was mich echt ankozt ist das ich trots des häckchens bei "angemeldet bleiben" ständig wieder ausgelogt bin...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Das mit der eigenen Rubrik ist doch trotzdem noch möglich, hier sollte man zwischen News und ev. Diskussionen und Hilfe unterscheiden.

Sei es durch ein Unterforen der Foren (News + Diskussionen) oder aber durch eine eigene Rubrik, das ist hier nicht so wild.

Aber Diskussionen/News sollte man nicht unbedingt mit Hilfen vermischen, das hat man im 3DCenter auch irgendwann mal getrennt, eben weil die Hilfeanfragen völlig untergegangen sind, so dass alle nur noch am Diskutieren waren und niemanden mehr geholfen wurde.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein das die Seite/Server gerade ein wenig langsam ist? Oder liegt das an meiner Leitung?


----------



## Wolf2660 (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Zum Thema Performance: da gibt es derzeit zugegeben noch Problem, es läuft noch nicht so glatt, wie es soll. Wir arbeiten dran.


 Liegt nicht an deiner Leitung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Oktober 2008)

Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Liegt nicht an deiner Leitung.




Ahh, danke. Hatte ich überlesen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Ist vielleicht atm unpassend, aber es würde mich brennend interessieren mit was der neue Server bestückt ist, sprich CPUs, Ram und was für Platten usw.

Oder gibt es dazu schon irgendwo was?

Fotos wären auch sehr schön, *hat natürlich keine Eile*, aber wenn mal das gebastel vorrüber ist und alles läuft.

Wird sicher sehr viele User interessieren.

Evtl. verpackt als lustiges Video, mit Henner wie er sich zwischen den Kabeln verheddert oder so!


----------



## Eylisia (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert das "eingeloggt bleiben" nicht trotzdessen ich nen Häkchen reingemacht habe. Gewollt?^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir gehen die "PCGH.de: Threads" schon ein wenig auf die Nerven. Sind einfach zu viele. Könnte man die nicht in einer neuen Rubrik bündeln (um sie sie dann auszublenden bei bedarf)?


----------



## Freestyler808 (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht atm unpassend, aber es würde mich brennend interessieren mit was der neue Server bestückt ist, sprich CPUs, Ram und was für Platten usw.
> 
> Oder gibt es dazu schon irgendwo was?
> 
> ...




das würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem mit Henner 
und bis auf das eingeloggt bleiben finde ich es sehr gelungen


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey, wir sind jetzt ein Volk!

Kann auch nicht sagen wenn in der Tagesschau was über Neufünfland kommt, das nervt.

@DerSitzRiese


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Blöde Frage: Warum geht alles jetzt so langsam? Will auf einen Beitrag antworten und er braucht 10 Sekunden um das Fenster anzuzeigen, normalerweise geht das sofort, ändert sich das, oder darf ich jetzt auf Breitband umsteigen @ SitzRiese Habe das selbe Problem- bin nicht der einzige...



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem mit Henner
> und bis auf das eingeloggt bleiben finde ich es sehr gelungen



AMD Athlon 6000+ 8 GB RAM und ein paar hundert Gigabyte Speicher LINK


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eben den Button "gelesen/ungelesen" links neben der Uhrzeit eines Postings gesehen.
Tolle Funktion  
aber meiner Meinung nach ein bischen klein/unauffällig.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mir der User "PCGH-System" auch viel zu oft begegnet. Man verliert komplett den Überblick. Auch halte ich es es für mehr als problematisch, dass die Kommentare gezählt werden. Aus meiner Erfahrung sind die Kommentare (egal wo) nicht wirklich hilfreich. Irgendwo bleibt da die Relation auf der Strecke.

Ist es nicht möglich die noch weiter in Unterforen zu verschieben, so das man auch wirklich nur die Themen-Threads der User sieht (die viel wichtiger sind) und bei Bedarf, sich dann die Kommentare zu den News durchlesen kann bzw. Alle auf einen Blick sehen kann.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mir der User "PCGH-System" auch viel zu oft begegnet. Man verliert komplett den Überblick. Auch halte ich es es für mehr als problematisch, dass die Kommentare gezählt werden. Aus meiner Erfahrung sind die Kommentare (egal wo) nicht wirklich hilfreich. Irgendwo bleibt da die Relation auf der Strecke.
> 
> Ist es nicht möglich die noch weiter in Unterforen zu verschieben, so das man auch wirklich nur die Themen-Threads der User sieht (die viel wichtiger sind) und bei Bedarf, sich dann die Kommentare zu den News durchlesen kann bzw. Alle auf einen Blick sehen kann.


Vergiss dabei bitte nicht, das wir nicht freiwillig hier sind.
Uns irgendwo zu verstecken wird schlicht unmöglich sein, dazu sind wir zuviele!

Alle werden sich umgewöhnen müssen, aber hey, uns verbindet das gemeinsame Hobby, das wird schon!


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

Wird schon...

@Pokerclock Ich finde es auch ätzend, die Kommenteare sollen im News-Feed Untergebracht werden und nicht in der spezifischen Foren, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, wenn man immer PCGH System liest^^


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Evtl. verpackt als lustiges Video, mit Henner wie er sich zwischen den Kabeln verheddert oder so!


Oha, das klingt eher nach einem Fall für "PCGH in Gefahr"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

@AndreasMarkert: AMD X2 6000+ und 8GiByte Speicher. 

Gruß,
André

/edit: Huch, da war noch eine Seite?!


----------



## Edguy (1. Oktober 2008)

1. irgendwie recht träge, das Forum
 2. Kein "meine Diskussionen" Button
 3. alles sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig....

 Wird schon werden..... 

Vorschau-Funktion geht nicht (da steht irgendwas von "Nachricht ist zu kurz")


----------



## UTDARKCTF (1. Oktober 2008)

Soweit alles funktionstüchtig , nur das "angemeldet bleiben" geht noch nicht , beim nächsten Seitenaufruf muss ich mich wieder einloggen .


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Oha, das klingt eher nach einem Fall für "PCGH in Gefahr"


Oh, der Meister persönlich!

Ja, oder das!

Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal vielen Dank für Deine tolle Arbeit!


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

Was ich wirklich gut finde ist, dass man jetzt nützliche Links etc. direkt von der PCGH Seite anwählen kann. 

Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass das Plug-In?, welches ihr dafür auf die Seite integriert habt, nicht exakt die gleiche Breite wie die restliche senkrechte Navileiste, incl. der Banner, hat.

Dies müsste selbstverständlich der Ordnung halber, wenn ihr denn mal Luft habt, noch nachgebessert werden.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Vergiss dabei bitte nicht, das wir nicht freiwillig hier sind.
> Uns irgendwo zu verstecken wird schlicht unmöglich sein, dazu sind wir zuviele!
> 
> Alle werden sich umgewöhnen müssen, aber hey, uns verbindet das gemeinsame Hobby, das wird schon!



Schrei nicht so.

Es geht ja nicht um euch. Es geht um die Kommentarfunktion. Die Leute sind hier im Forum, um sich auszutauschen und nicht um die gerade aktuellste News zu bewerten und ein paar dahin geschmissene Worte zu einem Themenbereich loszulassen, den sie eh in 5 Minuten wieder vergessen haben.

Wenn ich mich wirklich soweit umgewöhnen muss, dass Hilfethreads und von Usern mühevoll erstellte Themen auf eine Stufe mit zum Teil sinnbefreiten "nice to know - so what?" Kommentaren gestellt werden, hat mich das Forum hier gesehen.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

Edguy schrieb:


> 2. Kein "meine Diskussionen" Button


 
Richtig. Heißt ja jetzt auch "Thema abonieren" bzw. "abonierte Themen". Im Kontrollzentrum aktivieren, dass Themen automatisch aboniert werden und dann einfach auf Kontrollzentrum klicken und dort werden aktuelle, geänderte Abonements, also "Diskussionen" angezeigt oder "nützliche Links" anwählen und anschliessend dort auf Abonements klicken.

Et Voilas 

MfG


----------



## JimBeam (1. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es geht um die Kommentarfunktion. Die Leute sind hier im Forum, um sich auszutauschen und nicht um die gerade aktuellste News zu bewerten und ein paar dahin geschmissene Worte zu einem Themenbereich loszulassen, den sie eh in 5 Minuten wieder vergessen haben.



Jap dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das "normale" Forum und die news Kommentare sollten getrennt werden.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Jap dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das "normale" Forum und die news Kommentare sollten getrennt werden.


 
Tja. Vorher war das ja auch so aber wurde nicht mehr gewünscht. 

MfG


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich wirklich soweit umgewöhnen muss, dass Hilfethreads und von Usern mühevoll erstellte Themen auf eine Stufe mit zum Teil sinnbefreiten "nice to know - so what?" Kommentaren gestellt werden, hat mich das Forum hier gesehen.


Laut den Forenregeln darf in Threads ja auch nicht gepushed werden.
Heißt also: wenn man Pech hat, kommen ein paar News daher und lassen den eigenen Thread in der Versenkung verschwinden und man kann nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2008)

Man muss sich nur mal das Grafikkarten-Forum anschauen, dort hat sich das "PCGH-System" schon mit sieben Threads breit gemacht. Man bedenke wir haben einen normalen Wochentag. Wenn das jetzt jeden Tag so weiter geht, wird jeder zweite Thread ein Kommentar zu einer News sein. Das kann es doch nicht sein?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

@Pokerclock:

Ja, bin ja schon wieder leise!*rofl*

Und damit Du siehst das wir auch durchaus nützlich sein können, werde ich den in deiner Sign angepinnten Fred wegen der Leistungsaufnahme einen Besuch abstatten, es sei denn das 9,99€ TchiboMeßgerät ist nicht professionell genug!

Allerdings heute nicht mehr, zuviel alte Angelegenheiten müssen noch geregelt werden.


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Jap dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das "normale" Forum und die news Kommentare sollten getrennt werden.



...Dito!


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Und damit Du siehst das wir auch durchaus nützlich sein können, werde ich den in deiner Sign angepinnten Fred wegen der Leistungsaufnahme einen Besuch abstatten, es sei denn das 9,99€ TchiboMeßgerät ist nicht professionell genug!
> 
> Allerdings heute nicht mehr, zuviel alte Angelegenheiten müssen noch geregelt werden.



Wer sagt denn dass ein PCGH-Community-Veteran nicht nützlich ist


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> @Pokerclock:
> 
> Ja, bin ja schon wieder leise!*rofl*
> 
> ...


 
Hi Andreas,also mein account war wech... nun habe ich meinen irgendwann mal erstellten PCGH X genommen wo ich zum Glück auch orca26 heisse


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,also mein account war wech... nun habe ich meinen irgendwann mal erstellten PCGH X genommen wo ich zum Glück auch orca26 heisse



Jo orca, dich gibts ja auch noch^^

PS: realy nice Avatar


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Korni:

Bevor Du Dich aufregst, es war ein Missverständnis.

Ich hab was in den falschen Hals gekriegt, das lag an: User (PCGH System)

Hi orca:

Ab in die "alte Hasen" Interessengemeinschaft, nun aber flott!^^

Wie ist der Wein dieses Jahr?


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2008)

huhu

Also das bedeutet das ab heute kein einziger PCGH-Thread mehr verfügbar ist?

Edit: Ah, ok, über PCG gehts ja auch noch -.-

Edit2: PC Games - Forum: Protest gegen die Umstellung.. 

Cool, wenn man nen Link postet wird er automatisch "umgewandelt" - is mir bis jetzt irgendwie total entgangen. ^^


----------



## Basti2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Klappt!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

INU.ID schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Also das bedeutet das ab heute kein einziger PCGH-Thread mehr verfügbar ist?
> 
> Edit: Ah, ok, über PCG gehts ja auch noch -.-


Hi INU
Alles nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis sich das Thema auch erledigt hat und auch PCG zwischen zwei Brötchenhälften "verbulettiert" wird.
-wetten-?


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja hi Korni,aber ich bin mit der Umstellung total unzufrieden....


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> werde ich den in deiner Sign angepinnten Fred wegen der Leistungsaufnahme einen Besuch abstatten, es sei denn das 9,99€ TchiboMeßgerät ist nicht professionell genug!



Dazu kann ich nur sagen

Wir sind doch alle ein bisschen PCGH, oder?


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ja hi Korni,aber ich bin mit der Umstellung total unzufrieden....



Wer ist das nicht, wir müssen uns halt erst noch richtig einleben. Ich habe schon die ersten wirklich positiven Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir fehlt das "Meine Diskussionen der letzten sieben Tage" und wo sind die Smileys?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Da gibts paar nützliche Hinweise, entweder..... nee, geh mal auf mein Userprofil da findest Du Links die weiterhelfen könnten.
Auch mal im Kontrollzentrum auf Interessengruppen gehen, nur Mut das wird schon!
Muss jetzt kurz weg.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ja hi Korni,aber ich bin mit der Umstellung total unzufrieden....


Das wird sich noch legen...
Mich überkommt auch nicht gerade ein Schauer der Freude, aber was willste machen? Die Daten des alten Forums aufkaufen und es selber hosten? Hm, obwohl... wäre eine Überlegung wert... 

Awas, geht schon... irgendwie... ich vermisse es ja auch schon...

http://smiliestation.de/smileys/Traurig/57.gif

Edit: warrum konnte ich eben noch Bilder einfügen und jetzt nicht mehr? o0

Load"*",8,1


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Jap dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das "normale" Forum und die news Kommentare sollten getrennt werden.



Wir wollen das jetzt erst einmal so lassen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Naja, nen No1 kann leider niemand ersetzen.
> 
> Falls Du noch mitliest:
> Hör auf zu schmollen und melde Dich wieder an, hast' es jetzt allen gezeigt und nu is auch wieder gut!
> ...


Jetzt flenn mal nicht rum.



Bin jetzt mit meinem aktuelleren Zocker-Nick zurück ..... ich finde das Forum in dieser Form immer noch *******, aber ich komm wohl nicht drum rum -.-


Ohne euch Verrückte wär's nur halb so lustig, aber ich hoffe doch sehr auf Änderungen an Design un Struktur hier ....

EDIT: WTF ?! Zensur im Post ?! xD

_INU-Edit: Warum kann ich nicht in deiner Sig rumpfuschen? *g* (ein gewaltsam is da glaube zu viel ; ) _


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> EDIT: WTF ?! Zensur im Post ?! xD



ja, das spart uns n Haufen Arbeit


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> ja, das spart uns n Haufen Arbeit


Mhh ..... 

Version 1: *******
Version 2: s.c.h.e.i.ß.e.

Habt wohl doch Arbeit vor euch, ist recht leicht zu umgehen .... 

@ Inu: HaHa


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir wollen das jetzt erst einmal so lassen.



Ich hoffe ihr seit dann, wenn "erstmal" vorbei ist auch willig dann auch die etwaigen Konsequenzen zu ziehen. So sieht für mich das PCGHX Grafikkarten Forum aus (siehe Anhang)

Blau sind die gepinnten

Rot die News Kommentare

Grün der erste User Thread

Was soll daran vorteilhaft und eine Verbesserung zu vorher sein?

Man sieht auch schön, dass bereits nach einer halben Stunde der aktuellste UserThread schon nicht mehr ohne scrollen so ohne weiteres Sichtbar ist (OK sind nur 800pixel)


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Jetzt flenn mal nicht rum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt geile Signatur 

Aber schön dass du wieder zu uns zurückgefunden hast


----------



## crackajack (1. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also vBulletin ist würde ich mal sagen der Forenstandard - wer damit nicht klar kommt ist selbst Schuld...


Windows ist auch Standard, trotzdem gibt es in vielen Belangen berechtigte Kritik daran....


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Awas, geht schon... irgendwie... ich vermisse es ja auch schon...
> 
> http://smiliestation.de/smileys/Traurig/57.gif
> 
> ...


Die haben bestimmt gesehen, dass ich die guten alten Smileys so eingefügt habe und das jetzt gesperrt    

He is back:
Ob4ru|3r


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhh .....
> 
> Version 1: *******
> Version 2: s.c.h.e.i.ß.e.
> ...



Für englische Flüche und Beleidigungen wird bestimmt noch keine automatische Zensur drin sein


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

So langsam krieg ich nen Kopp dran... und die Hoffnung das es wird...

Mal gucken wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Für englische Flüche und Beleidigungen wird bestimmt noch keine automatische Zensur drin sein


Ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, jeden noch so kleinen Fehler aufzudecken und in bestmöglichem Maße auszukosten ... genau wie meine Siganatur alles Teile in meinem heute Nachmittag erdachten Masterplan dieses Forum mit seiner vB Struktur hinwegzufegen .....


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2008)

Was is denn btw heut mit der Performance los? N paar neue Member und schon geht der Server in die Knie?
Oder zockt ihr grad irgendwas auf dem Ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fragapple (1. Oktober 2008)

Uiui 
Also mir gefällt das bisher alles ganz gut!

Allerdings .. sind die Server gerade ein wenig überlastet?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was is denn btw heut mit der Performance los? N paar neue Member und schon geht der Server in die Knie?
> Oder zockt ihr grad irgendwas auf dem Ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich flute den Server testweise mit schlechtem Karma .... auch Teil meines finsteren Masterplans ....


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was is denn btw heut mit der Performance los? N paar neue Member und schon geht der Server in die Knie?
> Oder zockt ihr grad irgendwas auf dem Ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das neue Forum ist wohl doch bullshit

PS: Da man nicht mehr deutsch flsuchen kann....muss es jetzt wohl englisch sein 

Edit: Und es funktioniert^^


----------



## klefreak (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ihr die Kommentare in die 'normalen' Foren packt, find ich persönlich eine ziemlich schlechte Idee.
> So gehen die 'normalen' Threads völlig unter, so dass kaum wer noch hilfe bekommt, da sie einfach übersehen werden.
> 
> Hier wären mehrere Kommentarforen angebracht...




ich finde auch, dass es derzeit unübersichtlich ist, ich würde die kommentare der MAIN Seite in den NEWSBOT Bereich verbannen , da ja dort eh alle News aufgelistet werden

lg Klemens


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was is denn btw heut mit der Performance los? N paar neue Member und schon geht der Server in die Knie?
> Oder zockt ihr grad irgendwas auf dem Ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich ist Henner gerade wirklich über die Kabel gestolpert^^

Hey Kollege, lassen wir die alten Smileys aufleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also sagt mal,warum steht bei den meisten von damals Community Veteran und bei mir steht Schraubenverwechsler? Warum kann ich keine beispielsweise Spiele im Verkaufsthread anbieten und bekomme da die Meldung:

orca26, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen. 
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Also sagt mal,warum steht bei den meisten von damals Community Veteran und bei mir steht Schraubenverwechsler? Warum kann ich keine beispielsweise Spiele im Verkaufsthread anbieten und bekomme da die Meldung:
> 
> orca26, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach: Thilo mag dich nicht 

Die unwahrscheinlichere Erklärung ist, dass das Board noch nicht richtig funzt ....


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Thilo mag dich nicht
> 
> Die unwahrscheinlichere Erklärung ist, dass das Board noch nicht richtig funzt ....


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

@orca26
du musst einfach im folgenden Link die richtige Gruppe auswählen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editusergroups



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Also sagt mal,warum steht bei den meisten von damals Community Veteran und bei mir steht Schraubenverwechsler? Warum kann ich keine beispielsweise Spiele im Verkaufsthread anbieten und bekomme da die Meldung:


Weil du noch ned der Benutzergruppe beigetreten bist. Erledigen kannst du das hier 



> orca26, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> 
> Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
> Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.



Ja, leider ist der Marktplatz zum Schutz vor Betrügereien so eingerichtet, dass man mindestens 10 Postings verfasst haben muss, sowie > 1Monat beim Forum angemeldet sein muss, um darin posten zu können. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/24651-marktplatzzugriff.html


----------



## Oliver (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Thilo mag dich nicht
> 
> Die unwahrscheinlichere Erklärung ist, dass das Board noch nicht richtig funzt ....




Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur noch keine Berechtigung dafür... Forenregeln lesen ftw!


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur noch keine Berechtigung dafür... Forenregeln lesen ftw!


 
Jajaja,werde es lesen aber man geht ja nun nicht direkt davon aus wenn man schon Jahre hier ist das man bei einer Umstellung neue Regeln finden wird.Zumindest keine Elementären.


----------



## marwin756 (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> PCGH-Community-Veteran wenn ich doch bitten darf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Oktober 2008)

was is eigentlich mit den ganzen beiträgen aus dem alten forum passiert?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Jajaja,werde es lesen aber man geht ja nun nicht direkt davon aus wenn man schon Jahre hier ist das man bei einer Umstellung neue Regeln finden wird.Zumindest keine Elementären.


Tja, Pech gehabt .... erfährst du von der überzogenen Thilo's_Tochter_hasst_alles_außer_Sachen_aus_Gold_ - Gebühr wohl erst wenn die erste Jahresrechnung bei dir eintrudelt ..... Bei nem Cent pro hier hochgeladenen 10 Byte (Text-Posts, Bilder ...) dürfte das dann ne schöne Überraschung werden ... besonders, wenn du es mit großformatigen Bildern hast ;P


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Tja, Pech gehabt .... erfährst du von der überzogenen Thilo's_Tochter_hasst_alles_außer_Sachen_aus_Gold_ - Gebühr wohl erst wenn die erste Jahresrechnung bei dir eintrudelt ..... Bei nem Cent pro hier hochgeladenen 10 Byte (Text-Posts, Bilder ...) dürfte das dann ne schöne Überraschung werden ... besonders, wenn du es mit großformatigen Bildern hast ;P


 
Anscheinend haben wir es hier mit einem richtigen Witzbold zu tun oder wie sieht das aus


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, immerhin kommt man schon ans Grübeln, welche wahren Beweggründe.....aber das hatten wir alles schon.

Wie ist es eigentlich der eigenen Beerdigung zuzusehen?


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> - Unerwartete Eingabe
> -
> -
> - Errechne passende Antwort
> ...



looooooooool 

Du schlägst den Fass wieder mal den Boden aus 

omg, ist das Forum gerade lahm


----------



## noxious (1. Oktober 2008)

Yay, jetzt kommen die ganzen "alten" PCGHler rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> looooooooool
> 
> Du schlägst den Fass wieder mal den Boden aus
> 
> omg, ist das Forum gerade lahm


 Das Karma!

Thilo wird höchst erfreut sein!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2008)

KAnn das sein, dass das Forum durch die Umstellung irre langsam geworden ist!? Letzte Woche wars noch normal schnell und jetzt dauerts bis zu 2min bis ich zB in der Kategorie "Sound" bin. Und eine ANtwort zu erstellen dauert auch viel zu lange. Ist der Server vll doch nen bisschen knapp bemessen?


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal wer schaut denn da gerade seiner Beerdigung zu? Aber witzig is er echt dafür das er tot is


----------



## dot (1. Oktober 2008)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Der Traffic duerfte heute auch x Mal hoeher sein


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

noxious schrieb:


> Yay, jetzt kommen die ganzen "alten" PCGHler rüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja auch schließlich unsere *Pflicht*, irgendwer *muss* diesen langweiligen Haufen hier ja mal aufmischen und etwas Spaß hier rein bringen


----------



## Oliver (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Traffik ist nicht Schuld, die Anfragen von der hauptseite sind noch nicht optimal umgesetzt, weshalb die Last viel höher ist als sie eigentlich sein sollte. Wenn alles glatt geht, dürfte die Performance morgen weitaus besser sein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Sagt mal wer schaut denn da gerade seiner Beerdigung zu? Aber witzig is er echt dafür das er tot is


Haben Tote so an sich, die ziehen so Sachen wie Galgenhumor wie nen Strick hinter sich her .... Stichwort Situationskomik: Da lief im Fernsehen grad ein Werbespot einer Risikolebensversicherung ....


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2008)

Meine Damen (?) und Herren,

Darf ich Euch bitten dem eigentlichen Thema, der Umstellung und dem neuen Kommentarsystem wieder _etwas_ mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken und die Diskussion über Spamerei und sonstiges einzustellen?

Für Spamerei haben wir btw super Verwarnoptionen in der Tasche


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Meine Damen (?) und Herren,
> 
> Darf ich Euch bitten dem eigentlichen Thema, der Umstellung und dem neuen Kommentarsystem wieder _etwas_ mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken und die Diskussion über Spamerei und sonstiges einzustellen?
> 
> Für Spamerei haben wir btw super Verwarnoptionen in der Tasche



Nicht einmal ein bisschen Spaß ist einem hier erlaubt nach diesem harten Einschnitt in mein Internetleben 

Dann eben wieder back to topic:

So langsam geht es, man gewöhnt sich schon ein wenig ans neue Layout und die neuen Funktionen 

Edit: Irgendwie kann ich keine pics einfügen


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2008)

Das alte Forum ist ja atm noch zu erreichen. ( PCGH - Community - Foren )

Man kann zwar nichts mehr posten, aber eben noch lesen.
Wie lange bleibt das noch so?


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Meine *Damen* (?) und Herren,



Wo ist denn bitteschön hier eine "Dame"? Schon einmal gesehen dass sich hier Frauen her verirren?  

Also ich nicht


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, wir haben sogar eine im Modteam


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umstellung.... naja, nich so der Brüller......*

+
komfortabel und funktionsstark

-
unübersichtlich, überladen, "gewöhnlich", bin einfach noch nicht angekommen............ ahhhja ...... und wichtige Smilies fehlen. Scheinbar liegt PCGHX voll im Mainstream. (siehe Sig)


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben sogar eine im Modteam



Echt? Wer? 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> +
> komfortabel und funktionsstark
> 
> -
> unübersichtlich, überladen, "gewöhnlich", bin einfach noch nicht angekommen............ ahhhja ...... und wichtige Smilies fehlen. Scheinbar liegt PCGHX voll im Mainstream. (siehe Sig)



Ich hoffe ja dass sich in der nächste Zeit was das angeht noch einiges wie versprochen ändern wird


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Echt? Wer?



StellaNor, sie ist derzeit nur leider inaktiv.


----------



## Korn86 (1. Oktober 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> StellaNor, sie ist derzeit nur leider inaktiv.



Wie passiert das, dass sich Frauen hierher zu uns Freaks verirren? 

Vielleicht liegt es ja am neuen Forum


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> .......
> Ich hoffe ja dass sich in der nächste Zeit was das angeht noch einiges wie versprochen ändern wird



Ich vermisse das Politikforum und das allgemeine "Gott und die Welt"-Forum!!!

Soll das jetzt alles zusammengeklatscht in der lausigen Rumpelkammer verlottern oder ist man froh kein Politikforum mehr moderieren zu müssen?


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wie passiert das, dass sich Frauen hierher zu uns Freaks verirren?
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja am neuen Forum



Da gibt es andere Gründe...


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Da gibt es andere Gründe...



dich? 

Vermutlich weil die sowas wie Reallife haben ...

Zum Thema: Jetzt geht die performance halbwegs


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Echt? Wer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherlich zu deinem Erstaunen, kann ich Dir verraten das auch auf PCGH Mädels unterwegs waren, das ist also gar nix besonderes.
Zumindest 2 habe ich dort in nem Fred kennengelernt indem es darum ging sich als Frau zu "outen"!
(Zusatz: Nein ich bin keine, war trotzdem in dem Fred^^)

Das war zwar öffentlich--->aber ich verrate die Namen trotzdem nicht--->
um jeglicher Nachfrage vorzubeugen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Nicht einmal ein bisschen Spaß ist einem hier erlaubt nach diesem harten Einschnitt in mein Internetleben
> 
> Dann eben wieder back to topic:
> 
> ...


Mhhh ... ich finds schade, dass das Multi-Quoting nicht mehr funzt, wenn immer nur das zitiert wird bei dem man auf "Zitieren" geklickt hat könnten wichtige Details verloren gehen, die zum Verstehen des eigenen Posts nachher fehlen :-/


Und noch ne Beschwerde: Keine 12 Stunden hab ich den neuen Account und schon wegen Spamens verwarnt ?!  Find ich mit 12 Posts insgesamt doch schon eine beachtliche Leistung meinerseits .... "leicht" strikte Handhabe hier, aber na gut ...... *trotzdem stolz bin*


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

MultiQuote geht. Rechts neben dem Zitieren Button ist noch einer mit Anführungszeichen und einem +. Du klickst bei jedem Beitrag, den du zitieren willst auf den Button und danach auf Antworten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> MultiQuote geht. Rechts neben dem Zitieren Button ist noch einer mit Anführungszeichen und einem +. Du klickst bei jedem Beitrag, den du zitieren willst auf den Button und danach auf Antworten.


Oh mein Gott .... bin ich Grotte ..... darauf ein Bier ! 

(Danke !)


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhhh ... ich finds schade, dass das Multi-Quoting nicht mehr funzt, wenn immer nur das zitiert wird bei dem man auf "Zitieren" geklickt hat könnten wichtige Details verloren gehen, die zum Verstehen des eigenen Posts nachher fehlen :-/
> 
> 
> Und noch ne Beschwerde: Keine 12 Stunden hab ich den neuen Account und schon wegen Spamens verwarnt ?!  Find ich mit 12 Posts insgesamt doch schon eine beachtliche Leistung meinerseits .... "leicht" strikte Handhabe hier, aber na gut ...... *trotzdem stolz bin*





Lee schrieb:


> MultiQuote geht. Rechts neben dem Zitieren Button ist noch einer mit Anführungszeichen und einem +. Du klickst bei jedem Beitrag, den du zitieren willst auf den Button und danach auf Antworten.





Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott .... bin ich Grotte ..... darauf ein Bier !
> 
> (Danke !)


Ist ganz easy


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seit dann, wenn "erstmal" vorbei ist auch willig dann auch die etwaigen Konsequenzen zu ziehen. So sieht für mich das PCGHX Grafikkarten Forum aus (siehe Anhang)
> 
> Blau sind die gepinnten
> 
> ...



Bei Grafikkarten könnte ich mir aufgrund der Masse der Comment-Threads vorstellen, dass wir dafür einen eigenen Commentbereich einrichten.


----------



## Wolf2660 (1. Oktober 2008)

Bitte nicht nur bei Graka News Comments, bitte alle News Comments in einen eigenen Thread packen. Dann aber mit ohne Punkte, wurde glaub schonmal angesprochen. Damals war es noch unter Service/Kommentare zu Artikel auf http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=board&bid=421&x=269770. Müßte doch hier auch gehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarten könnte ich mir aufgrund der Masse der Comment-Threads vorstellen, dass wir dafür einen eigenen Commentbereich einrichten.



Das ist gut. Danke. Das Graka-Forum war das Extrembeispiel, wie es werden kann. Solange die Übersicht und die User-Threads nicht darunter leiden kann das von euch angedachte System auch weiter bestehen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das Politikforum und das allgemeine "Gott und die Welt"-Forum!!!
> 
> Soll das jetzt alles zusammengeklatscht in der lausigen Rumpelkammer verlottern oder ist man froh kein Politikforum mehr moderieren zu müssen?


 
Doch es gibt was:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23342-ruyvens-politikecke.html
Ist aber* noch* nicht viel los.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die Auswahl fürs neue/alte Design gefunden. Geht schon in die richtige Richtung! Weiter so


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

Morgen allerseits!

Ich hätte da noch einen Änderungsvorschlag. Ist bestimmt schon gefallen aber was solls, ich schreib ihn nochmal schnell.

Bei der Thread-Seitenanzahl unten rechts wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn man wieder ein optionales Eingabefeld mit hinzufügen würde, so das man beliebig zu einer bestimmten Seite switchen kann und sich nicht erst bis dorthin durchklicken muss.

Joa das wars schon.

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits!
> 
> Ich hätte da noch einen Änderungsvorschlag. Ist bestimmt schon gefallen aber was solls, ich schreib ihn nochmal schnell.
> 
> ...


das gibt es doch. guck mal den kleinen pfeil neben der seiteanzahl genauer an


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das gibt es doch. guck mal den kleinen pfeil neben der seiteanzahl genauer an


 
*Hust* Ja Mensch.... also manchmal da frag ich mich aber auch
Naja, ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal nen Korn 

MfG


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe die Auswahl fürs neue/alte Design gefunden. Geht schon in die richtige Richtung! Weiter so


 Ach? Wo denn?


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Ach? Wo denn?



in den einstellungen. da ist ganz ganz unten Forendesign hinzugekommen

Kann natürlich sein, dass es vorher auch schon war, da war es mir aber nicht aufgefallen...

Edit: hmm haben sie wohl wieder rausgenommen, sehe ich gerade. Ich habe trotzdem shcon das neu/alte design...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

Nö, da is nix, wie sieht es denn aus? Nach Heimat? *hoff*


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben gestern einige Änderungen am Layout durchgeführt, was dir scheinbar entgangen ist


----------



## Crizzo (2. Oktober 2008)

Was allerdings keine Kunst ist, so gering die Änderungen bisher ausgefallen sind. Da beißen sich noch verschiedene Blau-Töne usw.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern einige Änderungen am Layout durchgeführt, was dir scheinbar entgangen ist


Neue Werbebanner ?! 

(Mal im Ernst: Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  )


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Guckst Du mal auf die Farbe, hab selber 10min. gebraucht bis ichs gesehen hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC Games Hardware Extreme - Wolf2660s Alben: PCGHX - Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Doch es gibt was:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23342-ruyvens-politikecke.html
> Ist aber* noch* nicht viel los.



Oooops, jetzt erst gefunden... THX!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2008)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den redundanten Threads?!

z.B. Den Albatron 780G ITX Threads??

€dit:
dieser Newsthread ist irgendwie im falschen Forum gelandet...


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern einige Änderungen am Layout durchgeführt, was dir scheinbar entgangen ist



Also du kannst mir erzählen, was du willst, aber kurzzeitig konnte ich das design auswählen. Da war irgendwie PCGHX, dann standart, retro und retro in arbeit oder so ähnlich hießen die.
Oder ich verwechsel jetzt gerade zwei funktionen...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Also du kannst mir erzählen, was du willst, aber kurzzeitig konnte ich das design auswählen. Da war irgendwie PCGHX, dann standart, retro und retro in arbeit oder so ähnlich hießen die.
> Oder ich verwechsel jetzt gerade zwei funktionen...


 thilo hat dich vielleicht als beta tester missbraucht 
oder da hat jemand tatsächlich was verwechselt

ich zu meinen teil hab keine ahnung was du da gesehen haben könntest

mfg


----------



## kmf (2. Oktober 2008)

Warum der Zusatz *PCGH.de:* im Treadtitel?

Zugeständnis an die PCGH-Community, ergo Extrawurst oder geht nicht anders? 

Ich dachte die ganze Weile, es verschmilzt alles zu einem gemeinsamen Forum.


----------



## crackajack (2. Oktober 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Warum der Zusatz *PCGH.de:* im Treadtitel?


Weil nur für die sich was geändert hat?
Das Forum bleibt Extreme, die Homepage bleibt PCGH.de, aber hat nun eben das Kommentarsystem im extreme-Forum.


----------



## klefreak (2. Oktober 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Warum der Zusatz *PCGH.de:* im Treadtitel?
> 
> Zugeständnis an die PCGH-Community, ergo Extrawurst oder geht nicht anders?
> 
> Ich dachte die ganze Weile, es verschmilzt alles zu einem gemeinsamen Forum.




das soll ja nur sein, damit man die NEWS schnell erkennen kann, wobei meines erachtens die Kommentare zu News besser im Newsbot aufgehoben wären, damit das restliche Forum nicht so schnell aufquillt

lg Klemens


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Warum der Zusatz *PCGH.de:* im Treadtitel?
> 
> Zugeständnis an die PCGH-Community, ergo Extrawurst oder geht nicht anders?
> 
> Ich dachte die ganze Weile, es verschmilzt alles zu einem gemeinsamen Forum.



Das Vbb-Forum bietet wählbare Styles - das ist ja das Schöne daran 

PCGH.de, damit man COmment-Threads schneller als solche erkennt.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens bin ich inzwischen auch dafür, dass die Artikelkommentare einen eigenen Forenabschnitt bekommen. Es nervt irgendwie, wenn wegen kommentar 77 zu irgendwas, man extra in die Schiene guckt und merkt, dass es da nichts neues interessantes gibt...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern einige Änderungen am Layout durchgeführt, was dir scheinbar entgangen ist


Vielleicht weil ich wegen der super-unbequemen "Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage"-Funktionen direkt über den Browser auf abonnierte Themen gehe?

Oder ist die Startseite gemeint? 

Das ist mir sehr wohl aufgefallen!

Ansonsten ist hier leider noch nicht sehr viel angekommen, was an die alte Heimat erinnert, vor allem nicht die von fast allen PCGHlern vermissten und mehrmals eingeforderten smileys!

Da ihr lieben Redis ja nun alle Macht über den Server und das als ein wichtiges Umzugsargument angeführt habt, sollte es doch kein großes Problem sein, auf die (immer eingeforderten) konstruktiven Vorschläge einzugehen und die endlich online zu schalten!


Mein konstruktiver Vorschlag war für das Hauptsmiley-Fenster eine prozentuale Gewichtung der PCGH und PCGHX smileys vorzunehmen!

Wenns halt mehr Xler gibt, sind dort eben (leider) auch mehr X smileys zu finden.

Sollte das auf (nichtnachvollziehbare) Widerstände treffen dann wenigstens alle alten PCGH-smileys in das Erweitern-Fenster packen!

Es muss doch auch in eurem ureigenstem Interesse liegen diese leidige Diskussion endlich zum Ende zu bringen!

Ansonsten geht die Spam-Flut eben weiter bis wir uns durchgesetzt haben!

Das ist keine Drohung, sondern ne unabwendbare Tatsache!

Also ihr lieben, nutzt Eure neue Macht und tut uns allen was gutes.

Schließlich leiden die Xler ja auch unter dem dauergebashe.

Es ist an der Zeit sich wieder mit den wirklich wichtigen Dingen des Lebens zu befassen und hier gibt es tonnenweise Mega-Wichtige Freds die alle entdeckt werden wollen!

lg
Andreas


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Mein konstruktiver Vorschlag war für das Hauptsmiley-Fenster eine prozentuale Gewichtung der PCGH und PCGHX smileys vorzunehmen!
> 
> Wenns halt mehr Xler gibt, sind dort eben (leider) auch mehr X smileys zu finden.
> 
> ...


 
Im Interesse der Redaktion sollte in erster Linie ersteinmal das *Anmeldeproblem* und anschliessend das *Design* liegen.

Es nervt nämlich sich dauernd erneut anmelden zu müssen und dann noch auf eine, gefühlt, andere Seite zu gelangen. 

Die Smilies sind mir persönlich total Wurst.

MfG


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke sehr hilfreich!

Mit dem Anmeldeproblem hast Du natürlich recht!


----------



## Falk (2. Oktober 2008)

Das Anmelde-Problem ist noch ein kleines Mysterium: selbst hier in der Redaktion tritt es nicht bei allen auf - ich bin davon z.B. komplett verschont geblieben bis jetzt.


----------



## Korn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Das Anmelde-Problem ist noch ein kleines Mysterium: selbst hier in der Redaktion tritt es nicht bei allen auf - ich bin davon z.B. komplett verschont geblieben bis jetzt.



Du bist ja auch Admin


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Das Anmelde-Problem ist noch ein kleines Mysterium: selbst hier in der Redaktion tritt es nicht bei allen auf - ich bin davon z.B. komplett verschont geblieben bis jetzt.


Halloooh, war ich zu laut?


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch kein Problem, komisch. Benutze FF 3.0.3, mit Adblock plus, NoScript usw..


----------



## Falk (2. Oktober 2008)

Neuer Style für diejenigen, die sich mit dem Standard nicht anfreunden können:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?styleid=10


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil ich wegen der super-unbequemen "Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage"-Funktionen direkt über den Browser auf abonnierte Themen gehe?
> 
> Oder ist die Startseite gemeint?
> 
> ...



Wir werden die alten Smileys nicht einfügen, nur weil eine Handvoll User dies fordern. So flexibel sollte der Mensch sein. Und gegen Dauerbashing gibt es bei uns ein Strafpunktesystem (siehe Forenregeln), das solchen Usern einen Urlaub gewährt. Wir sind offen für (konstruktive) Kritik, setzen diese aber im Sinne der gesamten Userschaft um.


----------



## Wolf2660 (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir werden die alten Smileys nicht einfügen, nur weil eine Handvoll User dies fordern.



Naja wen 78% eine Handvoll sind, hab ihr große Hände. Aber ihr macht das schon das es passt. In Ehrfurcht


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Oktober 2008)

78% von denen die gevotet haben (84).

Laut Statistik gibts atm aber grad 2619 aktive Mitglieder.


----------



## Korn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir werden die alten Smileys nicht einfügen, nur weil eine Handvoll User dies fordern. So flexibel sollte der Mensch sein. Und gegen Dauerbashing gibt es bei uns ein Strafpunktesystem (siehe Forenregeln), das solchen Usern einen Urlaub gewährt. Wir sind offen für (konstruktive) Kritik, setzen diese aber im Sinne der gesamten Userschaft um.



Ich würde auch gerne ein paar der alten Smiley wiederhaben 

Der Smiley hier: "  " sieht zum Beispiel verdammt gay aus


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr irgendwas an den servern gemacht? ich bleib endlich angemeldet wenn ich ein entsprechendes häckchen setzte.
mal sehen ob das heute dann auch so bleibt.
viel glück euch mit euren weiteren verbesserungen
und mit den smileys könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt, sind eh bloß deko

mfg


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

*Zum Thema Login:*

Ich habe da so eine Theorie. Ich habe zum Beispiel meinen Account nicht übernommen, sondern nocheinmal, simultan erstellt aber genauso benannt. Ist ja optisch gesehen das gleiche. Könnte es sein, dass durch die doppelten Cachedateien das VBS Schwierigkeiten mit dem Zugriff hat und den Status wieder reseted?

MfG



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich bleib endlich angemeldet wenn ich ein entsprechendes häckchen setzte.


 
Also bei mir gehts definitiv noch nicht

MfG

p.s. Ich find die Smilieauswahl super 

*Edit: Bitte zukünftig den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button benutzen*


----------



## Falk (2. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> *Zum Thema Login:*
> 
> Ich habe da so eine Theorie. Ich habe zum Beispiel meinen Account nicht übernommen, sondern nocheinmal, simultan erstellt aber genauso benannt. Ist ja optisch gesehen das gleiche. Könnte es sein, dass durch die doppelten Cachedateien das VBS Schwierigkeiten mit dem Zugriff hat und den Status wieder reseted?



Kein schlechter Tipp, das kann es eigentlich nicht sein: die Cookies heißen anders. 

Versucht mal, alle Cookies im Browser zu löschen, vielleicht behebt das das Problem.


----------



## Overlocked (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir geht alles, habe alle Cookies zugelassen... Warum geht das alte Style nicht?


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Versucht mal, alle Cookies im Browser zu löschen, vielleicht behebt das das Problem.



Schon probiert, bringt nix.
Komisch ist, dass wenn man ohne sich anzumelden ins Forum und wieder zurück wechselt, dann ist man plötzlich eingeloggt.


----------



## Falk (2. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Bei mir geht alles, habe alle Cookies zugelassen... Warum geht das alte Style nicht?



Welches "alte Style"? Das Compact? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?styleid=10 anklicken und dann mal F5 drücken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Sicherlich zu deinem Erstaunen, kann ich Dir verraten das auch auf PCGH Mädels unterwegs waren, das ist also gar nix besonderes.



Es gab sogar Moderatorinnen im alten Forum 
(Zugegebenermaßen eher durch PCG)




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit den redundanten Threads?!



Einer der Vorteile von vBB ist, dass man Threads zusammenführen kann, wenn es sinnvoll ist.




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> PCGH.de, damit man COmment-Threads schneller als solche erkennt.



Wäre "NEWS:" nicht irgendwie die selbsterklärendere Option?




d00mfreak schrieb:


> 78% von denen die gevotet haben (84).
> Laut Statistik gibts atm aber grad 2619 aktive Mitglieder.



Wenn von 300000 Accounts mehr als 300 Leute an einem PCGH-Quickpoll teilgenommen haben, war das bereits ausreichend, um grundlegende Vernachlässigungen in der Berichterstattung zu rechtfertigen 




DaStash schrieb:


> *Zum Thema Login:*
> Ich habe da so eine Theorie. Ich habe zum Beispiel meinen Account nicht übernommen, sondern nocheinmal, simultan erstellt aber genauso benannt. Ist ja optisch gesehen das gleiche. Könnte es sein, dass durch die doppelten Cachedateien das VBS Schwierigkeiten mit dem Zugriff hat und den Status wieder reseted?



Also ich hatte auch schon einen PCGH-X Account unter gleichem Namen und mein einziges Problem ist, dass ich die Startseite nach dem ersten Aufruf noch einmal neu laden muss.


----------



## Overlocked (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Welches "alte Style"? Das Compact?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?styleid=10 anklicken und dann mal F5 drücken.



Ne, das Original, da steht dann nur "Page not Found"...


----------



## Falk (2. Oktober 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?styleid=6

Das Auswahl-Script scheint nicht zu mögen.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?styleid=6
> 
> Das Auswahl-Script scheint nicht zu mögen.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions <- ganz unten einfach auswählen 

Übrigens war das auch das, was ich heute morgen erwähnt hatte, nur mit anderen optionen.

Zum Style selbst: geht schon in die richtige richtung, aber ganz rund ist das auch noch nicht. Wie gesagt, wenn ihr da ein wenig Hilfe wollt (Ich denke ihr habt auch eigentlich besseres zu tun, als sowas bis zum letzten zu optimieren), wird es garantiert den einen oder anderne hier geben, der da was machen könnte.
Ab nächste Woche Freitag könnte ich auch was tun.

Was spricht eignetlich dagegen, selber komplett Stylen zu können? Machen einige Foren...

Achja, warum hat man eigentlich nicht mehr links die Menüs von der PCGH Seite, könnte man das nicht irgendwie per knopf aktivierbar machen? Dann wirkt das Forum auch nicht so extrahiert von PCGH...


----------



## noxious (2. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch Admin


Bei mir ist auch immer alles so wie es soll.
Also macht mich zum Admin


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir werden die alten Smileys nicht einfügen, nur weil eine Handvoll User dies fordern. So flexibel sollte der Mensch sein. Und gegen Dauerbashing gibt es bei uns ein Strafpunktesystem (siehe Forenregeln), das solchen Usern einen Urlaub gewährt. Wir sind offen für (konstruktive) Kritik, setzen diese aber im Sinne der gesamten Userschaft um.


 
Dein Fullquote beweist, das es so schlimm nicht gewesen kann. 

Ich habe mir die Forenregeln sehr genau durchgelesen mehrmals sogar! :ügly:

Deshalb habe ich mich auch bewusst zurückgehalten. 
Auf PCGH wäre es sicher etwas heftiger zur Sache gegangen, das könnte natürlich auch ein Grund sein warum böse smileys hier ungewollt sind! 

Urlaubsreif bin ich nach dem Umzug sowieso! 

Flexiblität habe alle bis zum abwinken bewiesen, zugegebener Weise auch ihr Redis, da ihr die wirklich allerwichtigsten Dinge auch umgehend und mehr als zufriedenstellend geregelt habt, dafür gibts auch ein 

Das wir jetzt auch zur gesamten Userschaft zählen, war von Euch doch so gewollt! 

Wie konstruktiv muss hier die Kritik denn eigentlich sein um auch als solche zu gelten? :finger2:


----------



## Korn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

lol Andreas, lass es doch jetzt gut sein, wir sind jetzt umgezogen und werden uns jetzt einfach umgewöhnen 

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich sogar schon fast umgewöhnt


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber bei den smileys scheint hier eher Quantität als Qualität zu zählen!

Es sind geniale dabei, stimmt, ich möchte ja nur ein wenig Heimatgefühl aufkommen lassen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Dein Fullquote beweist, das es so schlimm nicht gewesen kann.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Forenregeln sehr genau durchgelesen mehrmals sogar! :ügly:
> 
> ...


Ich muss dem Andi hier aber Recht geben. Ich habe bisher mit keinem gesprochen, der dagegen wäre, die "alten" Smileys hier auch zusätzlich mit einzufügen, speziell den für Ironie vermisse ich, war "Dauerabonnent" von ihm  

Und einen wirklichen Grund dagegen sehe ich nicht, mehr Auswahl fänden sicher alle toll.

Wie wäre es denn mit einem im Profil auswählbaren Smiley-Stapel ?! Dann könnten die PCGHX'ler "ihre" behalten, und wir hättten unsere heißgeliebten von PCGH wieder.

Im Zweifelsfalle seid eh ihr schuld, ihr habt uns ja dazu genötigt, hier hin zu ziehen, da muss man dann auch auf ein bischen berechtigtes Gemecker gefasst sein


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

An konstruktiven Vorschlägen mangelt es also keinesfalls. 

Was ich nur komisch finde das alle erst laut geschrien haben und jetzt steht einem kaum ein :oink: unterstützend zur Seite. 

Offenbar sind die Forenregeln für viele doch abschreckend genug, lieber das mowl nicht so weit aufzureißen! :ügly:

Sehr bedauerlich 

Unter diesen Umständen macht es für mich wenig Sinn das Thema weiter zu forcieren.

Ich werde in Zukunft keine smileys mehr verwenden, es sei denn einer der softwaretechnisch-fitteren gibt mir ne unkomplizierte Möglichkeit an die Hand, die alten zu verwenden. Dieses blöde Link einfügen usw. ist mir zu nervig, dann bleib ich lieber bei:


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> An konstruktiven Vorschlägen mangelt es also keinesfalls.
> 
> Was ich nur komisch finde das alle erst laut geschrien haben und jetzt steht einem kaum ein :oink: unterstützend zur Seite.
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, gibt es irgend einen Grund warum du deine Schriftgröße so klein eingestellt hst?
Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs beim Lesen  und das obwohl ich 100% Sehstärke habe.

MfG



			
				Korn schrieb:
			
		

> lol Andreas, lass es doch jetzt gut sein, wir sind jetzt umgezogen und werden uns jetzt einfach umgewöhnen
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe mich sogar schon fast umgewöhnt


 
So lange du deine Zwinkersmilies hast, ist die die Welt für dich i.O. war Korn??!!  

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

das ist ein stylistischer trick, damit man aufmerksamer ließt.

sowas überfliegt man
das hier muß man dagegen aktiv lesen

Wilkommen in der Psychologie 

Edit: Da fällt mir noch eine konstruktive kritik ein.
Da durch das sehr "weite" Design die Threads extrem lang sind, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll einen "Nach oben kommen" button ganz unten anzubauen. So muß man nicht immer ganz hochscrollen, was ewig dauert bzw extra an der seite die mit der maus hochziehen. (bin ein fauler mensch und es würde es konfortabler machen)


----------



## noxious (3. Oktober 2008)

Bzgl. Smileys mecker ich hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/24470-wer-will-mehr-smileys-4.html#post249943


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das ist ein stylistischer trick, damit man aufmerksamer ließt.
> 
> sowas überfliegt man
> das hier muß man dagegen aktiv lesen
> ...


 
Tut mir leid. Aber dem halte ich die Gestaltungsprinzipien oder auch Gestaltunggesetze entgegen. Dort kannst du entnehmen, dass das Auge zuerst, in dem Fall, das größere und auffälligere Objekt/Typo wahrnimmt. 
Kleine Schrift ist doch bekannter Maßen immer die, die extra für Verträge oder Zusätze genommen wird, wo Sachen niedergeschrieben werden müssen, die jedoch nicht als solche wargenommen werden sollen. 
Schlecht lesbare und kleine Schrift wird i.d.R eher überflogen, da die Informationsaufnahme erschwert wird. 

Edit: Als Faustregel für den Monitor gilt im Übrigen: Nicht kleiner als Schriftgröße 8.
Strike und prost 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Kommt drauf an.

wenn man was großes schreibt und danach was kleines, ist es oft so, dass das kleine überlesen wird.
Wenn man dagegen durchgängig klein schreibt, wird der leser aufmerksam, oder genervt udn ließt garnicht


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Es soll einfach ein kleinlautes Flüstern darstellen!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Es soll einfach ein kleinlautes Flüstern darstellen!



könnte man natürlich auch schön als protest gegen das überschweifende Forum sehen. Ich mach mal mit


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn man dagegen durchgängig klein schreibt, wird der leser aufmerksam, oder genervt udn ließt garnicht


 
Ich würde sagen i.d.R. eher genervt, siehe auch Vertragsklauseln. Seitenlange kleine Schrift, mit geringem Zeilenabstand.
So etwas liest keiner gerne, was auch verständlich ist. 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen i.d.R. eher genervt, siehe auch Vertragsklauseln. Seitenlange kleine Schrift, mit geringem Zeilenabstand.
> So etwas liest keiner gerne, was auch verständlich ist.
> 
> MfG



da muß man sich jetzt wohl dran gewöhnen


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> könnte man natürlich auch schön als protest gegen das überschweifende Forum sehen. Ich mach mal mit


 
Wie sinnvoll, wenns eh keiner lesen will, weil es so klein ist. 

p.s. Ich mach dann mal eine Protestbewegung gegen die kleine Schrift. 

*MfG*​


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> könnte man natürlich auch schön als protest gegen das überschweifende Forum sehen. Ich mach mal mit


Schön das noch Leute gibt die zwischen den Zeilen lesen können!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

die großen schriften nerven mich auch. eine größe reicht eigentlich. mal sehen was sich durchsetzen wird...


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> die großen schriften nerven mich auch. eine größe reicht eigentlich. mal sehen was sich durchsetzen wird...


 
Hoffentlich nicht diese Schriftgröße. 

MfG

Edit: Schriftgröße zwei wäre völlig ok und ausreichend.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

hey mir ist grad was aufgefallen! wenn ich pcgh.de öffne bin ich nicht automatisch angemeldet sobald ich aber das forum betrete schon.

kann das sein das das problem in der syncro liegt?
oder das die anfragen nicht richtig bearbeitet werden?

wollt nur mal was zum denken geben

mfg


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hey mir ist grad was aufgefallen! wenn ich pcgh.de öffne bin ich nicht automatisch angemeldet sobald ich aber das forum betrete schon.
> 
> kann das sein das das problem in der syncro liegt?
> oder das die anfragen nicht richtig bearbeitet werden?
> ...


 
Genau das Gleiche hatte heute schonmal jemand gepostet. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die brauchen bis das rischtisch läuft.

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche hatte heute schonmal jemand gepostet. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die brauchen bis das rischtisch läuft.
> 
> MfG



Wollte ich auch schon schreiben, war mir aber zu blöd


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch schon schreiben, war mir aber zu blöd


 
Ist das etwa bei Dir auch so? Ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren

MfG

Edit: Jep, der Fehler ist reproduzierbar. Ich denke die Abfrage auf PCGH speichert die Cookies nicht richtig. Im Forum direkt geht es.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das etwa bei Dir auch so? Ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren
> 
> MfG



ich meinte, dass das schon geschrieben wurde.
Auf der Hauptseite bin ich nur etwa 1 mal im monat automatisch ausgeloggt. sollte das mal wieder eintreten teste ich es ...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> die großen schriften nerven mich auch. eine größe reicht eigentlich. mal sehen was sich durchsetzen wird...


 Ja, bunt, grell, poppig, modern, groß  V-Buletten-Standard mit vielen lustigen und blinkenden smileys, eben!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Ja, bunt, grell, poppig, modern, groß  V-Buletten-Standard mit vielen lustigen und blinkenden smileys, eben!



noch ist der letzte mikrokommentar nicht geschrieben worden


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich meinte, dass das schon geschrieben wurde.


 
Na gut das du darauf etxra nochmal hingewiesen hast 
Also ich werd mich dann mal ausklinken. Euch dann einen schönen Abend, ähhm Nacht noch.
Mal sehen wie groß eure "Schriftgröße" morgen ist

MfG


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> noch ist der letzte mikrokommentar nicht geschrieben worden


Naja es hat natürlich auch was mit der Monitorgröße zu tun!°o
Ich hau hier jetzt ab, bevor es OT-Strafpunkte gibt. Noxis Link!^^


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Naja es hat natürlich auch was mit der Monitorgröße zu tun!°o



also ich habe 19 und 24



DaStash schrieb:


> Na gut das du darauf etxra nochmal hingewiesen hast
> Also ich werd mich dann mal ausklinken. Euch dann einen schönen Abend, ähhm Nacht noch.
> Mal sehen wie groß eure "Schriftgröße" morgen ist
> 
> MfG



gn8


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Naja es hat natürlich auch was mit der Monitorgröße zu tun!°o


 
Guter Punkt. Ich hab nen 1920x1080 15.4" Laptop. Ist für Cadanwendungen gedacht. Glaub mir, eure "Protestschrift" ist winzig 

So, jetzt aber N8i!!

MfG


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

echt stellteuch das mal mit nem 15" monitor vor wo der user denn zoom auf 50% oder so setzten muss um die ganze seite zu sehen


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Ich hab nen 1920x1080 15.4" Laptop. Ist für Cadanwendungen gedacht. Glaub mir, eure "Protestschrift" ist winzig
> 
> So, jetzt aber N8i!!
> 
> MfG



Ärgerlich, für dich  (findet noch jemand dass der  smily im pcgh forum ziemlich schwul aussieht?)


----------



## DaStash (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, für dich  (findet noch jemand dass der  smily im pcgh forum ziemlich schwul aussieht?)


 
Und wie 
Frag mich auch schon die ganze Zeit warum du den so oft nutzt. 

Aber egal, jetzt binsch aber wirklich weg.....

MfG


----------



## Wolf2660 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich find den auch total *GAY *


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

@Andreas Markert
habe jetzt mal eine Gruppe für uns erstellt 
 "Gegen Große Schriften und Überdimmensionierte Foren"


Bin dafür, dass zumindest der  wieder ne vernünftige farbe bekommt. ob geld oder blau wäre mir da egal


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut! Sag noxi Bescheid, da mischt er sicher gerne mit!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Sag noxi Bescheid, da mischt er sicher gerne mit!



meinßt du noxious?
@Redaktion sinnvoll wäre auch eine mögkichkeit leute in die Interessengruppen einladen zu können, damit sie die besser finden können

jetzt aber erst mal gn8


----------



## noxious (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> meinßt du noxious?
> @Redaktion sinnvoll wäre auch eine mögkichkeit leute in die Interessengruppen einladen zu können, damit sie die besser finden können
> 
> jetzt aber erst mal gn8


Ich bin schon dabei  

Wenn du Leute einladen willst musst du auf den schwarz umrandeten Bereich klicken:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/noxious-albums-misc-picture1718-freischalten.gif


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Einladung.Werde auf jedenfall beitreten weil ich die netten kleinen auch wieder möchte.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache Du bleibst überhaupt hier lieber orca, gestern hörtest Du Dich ja etwas "verschnupft" an, diesbezüglich!
Schön Dich nochmal antreffen zu können, aber keine Sorge Deine Daten hab ich fein gespeichert-allein schon wegen des Weinbergs!


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2008)

Jo,ich bleibe,der Ärger ist verflogen.Deine Daten habe ich auch prima verstaut. Gestern war bei uns übrigens Weinfest Böse,böse,habe mich allerdings zurückgehalten weil ich meine bessere Hälfte zur Arbeit fahren musste heute Morgen

Sagt mal @Topic wie ist das,kann man nicht irgendwie diese Links zurück bekommen wie z.b. Die letzten 100 Beiträge aus Allgemeines,Die letzten 100 Beiträge aus Off Topic etc.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

Boar, wie kann man den einen Thread so zuspammen?! 

Wenn Oli doch sagt er wird die alten Smileys nicht einfügen, wird er die alten Smileys nicht einfügen - *basta!*

Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Boar, wie kann man den einen Thread so zuspammen?!
> 
> Wenn Oli doch sagt er wird die alten Smileys nicht einfügen, wird er die alten Smileys nicht einfügen - *basta!*
> 
> ...



wie kommst du schon wieder auf das thema?
thematisch war das heir abgeharkt


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. Oktober 2008)

Grins! 
Keine Sorge, das Thema wird jetzt auf anderer Ebene angegangen.

@orca, hatte ich Dir nicht die Anleitung dazu gemailt?


----------



## noxious (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> wie kommst du schon wieder auf das thema?
> thematisch war das heir abgeharkt


Du verstehst das nicht.
Das war eine versteckte Botschaft wieder damit anzufangen  :B

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Wir wollen die alten Smileys von PCGH!
*g*


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

noxious schrieb:


> Du verstehst das nicht.
> Das war eine versteckte Botschaft wieder damit anzufangen  :B
> 
> PC Games Hardware Extreme - Wir wollen die alten Smileys von PCGH!
> *g*



aha. Ja sry. momentan bin ich mit et4 unzurechnungsfähig.
Ich verstehe sowas wieder, wenn ich keine mathematischen formeln und berechnungen im kopf habe 

Also das aller mindeste wäre den  auszutauschen. Oder es sollte von jedem smily einen weiblichen geben. Ganz oder garnicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> wie kommst du schon wieder auf das thema?
> thematisch war das heir abgeharkt



Schau dir einfach _AndreasMarkert_s Signatur an, dann weißt du was ich meine...

Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Boar, wie kann man den einen Thread so zuspammen?!





<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach _AndreasMarkert_s Signatur an, dann weißt du was ich meine...



Ich will jetzt nicht kleinlich sein, aber nach der ansicht ist jede Signatur zuspammen des Threads und nicht nur seine.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke von diesem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Thema doch abgeklärt ist warum meckert ihr immer noch?
Naja, ich will mich nicht streiten...

Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich denke von diesem Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas nennt man Protest und es ist nicht im Text, damit kann man nicht vom zuspammen reden.
Ab einer bestimmten Menge an Teilnehmer muß auch PCGH auf diese Rücksicht nehmen. Deshalb macht man es ja. 
Muß ja nicht jeder sich kleinlaut dem system unterwerfen 
Die Signatur ist dazu ja jeden selbst überlassen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehr richtig!

Und noch als kleine Anmerkung: Es sind schon* deutlich *mehr als nur ne Handvoll unverbesserlicher Nostalgiker, die sich an einer Rettungsaktion für unsere liebgewonnenen smileys beteiligen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal so als Anmerkung:
Signaturen sind kein Spam.
Aber 99% von dem, was hier seit einigen Tagen geschrieben wird, schon.
Wenn ihr euch nicht mehr über die Umstellung unterhalten wollt (gerne inklusive konstruktiver, neuer Kritik), dann lasst es bitte.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

Also noch mal damit die Moderatoren es nicht  vergessen:

1. Angemeldet Bleiben Funktionier Nicht
2. Alte Smilys
3. Uhrzeit des letzten Post als link zu dem Post
4. Link zum anfang der Seite unter dem letzten posts
5. Vollendung des kompakten/klassischen designs
6. Rausnehmen der extremen Schriftgrade

(hab ich was vergessen?)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

Also Punkt 3 verstehe ich überhaupt nicht....

Aber zu den anderen:

1) Mir ist es noch nciht aufgefallen, aber anscheinend haben mehrere das Problem (auch Redakture) und die Admins/Mods haben keine Ahnung woran es liegt.
2)   
4) Es gibt auf der Tastatur eine wunderbare Taste die heißt "Pos1".
6) Ähm, warum?!

Gruß,
André
2)

Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

zu Punkt 3. früher konnte man auf die Uhrzeit des letzten Posts klicken und ist bei dem gelandet. Jetzt muß man den kleinen pfeil anklicken stattdessen. Würde es nur einfacher machen 

zu4 Wozu habe ich eine Maus? dazu müßte ich dann meine arm vom schreibtisch lösen, um dass zur pos1 teste zu kommen bzw von der maus lösen. 

zu6 weil sie unnötig sind und nur von wenigen quälgeistern genutzt werden..


macht mal was wegen der peformance. bei 650-700 fängt an die perfomance in sack zu gehen


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2008)

Klick auf den Threadtitel und du kommst du dem ersten Posting, das du noch nicht gelesen hast.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

Gerade noch mal getestet. Funktioniert nicht.
Da läd er ganz normal den ersten post bzw von anfang ohne zu dem ältesten nicht gelesenen zu springen


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2008)

Funktioniert bei mir tadellos.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir klappt das nur, wenn ich afu den dafür vorgesehenden Pfeil vor dem Threadtitel klicke. 
Der Threadtitel selbst führt nur zum anfang des Threads


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2008)

DU musst das natürlich mit Threads machen, die du noch nicht gelesen hast. Bei neuen Threads ist natürlich das erste Posting, das erste ungelesene.


----------



## noxious (5. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man den ersten ungelesenen Post angezeigt bekommt?
Ok, habs gefunden. Ich bin vom falschen Pfeil ausgegangen.
*Aber der Pfeil ist ziemlich klein*

Wieso funktioniert der  jetzt wieder nicht?

[B]Weitere Vorschläge:[/B]
- BB-Code im Textfeld der Interessensgemeinschaften
- Nicht-Interessensgemeinschafts-Gründer, die Mitglied sind sollten neue Mitglieder einladen können
[B]- den Pfeil vergrößern bzw. die anklickbare Fläche ausweiten (siehe oben)[/B]


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2008)

Achso:

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht die 2. Seite bei den Interessengemeintschaften anschauen.


----------



## noxious (5. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Achso:
> 
> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht die 2. Seite bei den Interessengemeintschaften anschauen.


Stimmt, und die 3. auch nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> DU musst das natürlich mit Threads machen, die du noch nicht gelesen hast. Bei neuen Threads ist natürlich das erste Posting, das erste ungelesene.



Natürlich habe ich das bei welchen ausprobiert, die mir nicht neu sind.
Also manchmal kommt man sich hier wirklich ein bsicehn blöd vor


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Achso:
> 
> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht die 2. Seite bei den Interessengemeintschaften anschauen.



Ja, das ist ein Bug.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2008)

noxious schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man den ersten ungelesenen Post angezeigt bekommt?
> Ok, habs gefunden. Ich bin vom falschen Pfeil ausgegangen.
> *Aber der Pfeil ist ziemlich klein*
> 
> ...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. Oktober 2008)

Immerhin bringst Du einen auch mal zum lachen und nicht immer nur zum weinen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxious (5. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben, diese guten Hinweise in einen eigenen Thread zu schreiben, denn dieser Kommentar(!)-Thread auf eine News mit 300+ Comments ist bestens geeignet, dass Deine Anregungen untergehen.


Immerhin war *PCGH_Oliver* jetzt mal hier.
Und du bist jetzt auch noch hier. Könnt ihr das nicht intern notieren/ dirkekt in die Tat umsetzen ()?

Ich habs mal hier gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rschlaege-fuer-das-neue-forum.html#post255148


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Oktober 2008)

@BigBubby: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man siehe und staune, die Funktion heißt sogar "Ersten ungelesenen Beitrag anzeigen"! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @BigBubby:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich will aber nicht erst den thread startn, um da hin zu kommen. es geht mir um das aus der Forenansicht heraus zu machen. Wenn ich den threadtitel in der liste des z.b Forenunterabschnitts sehe. Dann kann man entweder titel anklicken, landet beim ersten, den kleinen pfeil neben dem titel, da landest du beim ersten ungelesenen oder dem pfeil rechts neben dem datum des letzten beitrages, dann landet man beim selbigen. Deshalb wäre es doch sinnvoll, wenn man z.B. aufs datum selbst klickt (wie beim alten forum) auch da zu landen...


----------



## crackajack (6. Oktober 2008)

noxious schrieb:


> Wieso funktioniert der  jetzt wieder nicht?[/quote]
> Weil unter vbb [PLAIN][lt]Text[/lt][/PLAIN] funzen sollte.
> [lt]Test[/lt]
> Tut es aber nicht....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, was willst du denn noch?!

Du hast da die Möglichkeit zum Ersten, zum Letzten und zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag zu springen. Was willst du denn noch mehr?

Gruß,
André


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2008)

> Immerhin war *PCGH_Oliver* jetzt mal hier.
> Und du bist jetzt auch noch hier. Könnt ihr das nicht intern notieren/ dirkekt in die Tat umsetzen ()?
> 
> Ich habs mal hier gepostet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rschlaege-fuer-das-neue-forum.html#post255148



Danke.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ähm, was willst du denn noch?!
> 
> Du hast da die Möglichkeit zum Ersten, zum Letzten und zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag zu springen. Was willst du denn noch mehr?
> 
> ...



wie gut, dass du kein Mod bist.

Ich möchte ganz einfach. dass ich nicht auf den winzigen pfeil klicken muß, sondern auch aufs datum klicken kann, wie es im alten Forum war. Das datum hätte dann die selbe funktion wie der kleine pfeil...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Oktober 2008)

Dann würde aber die Funktion "Gehe zum letzten Beitrag" wegfallen, sehe ich das richtig?!

Das kann ja auch nicht richtig sein...

Gruß,
André


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

Nein.
Neben der Tatsache, dass man den Pfeil lassen könnte oder ihn wegnehmen, wie es lieber ist.
Wäre die Funktion dann im Datum inbegriffen


----------



## noxious (7. Oktober 2008)

Er will also einfach zusätzlich zu der Funktion, wenn man auf den Pfeil klickt, die identische Funktion nocheinmal, wenn man auf das Datum klickt.

Weil der Pfeil ja doch arg klein ist, ist das auch verständlich.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke.
Genau das meine ich. Besonders rechnet mal mit leuten mit höheren auflösungen. Die PCGH Seite ist bei mir auf dem 19er da gehts noch mit dem pfeil, wenn ich es aber auf den 24er mache, ist es schon fast anstrengend den kleinen pfeil zu treffen und irgend wer hier war doch mit Laptop-Bildschirmgröße und Full HD. Der sieht vermutlich nciht mal, dass es einen Pfeil gibt


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2008)

*Sagt mal wie weit seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Anmeldeproblem?*
Bei mir steht immer nach dem Browserneustart auf der PCGH Seitte, dass ich nicht angemeldet bin. Sobald ich aber auf das Forum gehe bin ich dort angemeldet. Nur auf der PCGH Seite nicht. 
Ach ja und dann noch mein Hauptkritik. Hatte ich glaube ich im flaschen Thread gepostet.

*Was ihr noch unbedingt ändern solltet:*
Wenn man eine News kommentiert, wird man anschliesend sofort in das Forum weitergeleitet. Kann man technisch nicht wenigstens bei den Newskommentaren das so hinbekommen, dass man nach dem Kommentieren auf der PCGH Seite bleibt?

Das Problem ist nämlich, dass trotz des verbesserten VB Designs der Eindruck besteht, man befindet sich auf einer ganz neuen Seite. Und das technisch gesehen das VB System nicht so modifiziert werden kann, dass ihr es unauffälliger in eure Seite integrieren könntet, sollte meiner Meinung nach eine klare Trennung zwischen der PCGH Seite und dem Forum bestehen. Dieses dauerhafte hin und her springen des Designs empfinde ich als ziemlich störend und nervig.

Mich würde mal interessíeren ob eigentlich eure Klickrate auf der PCGH Seite gesunken ist. Meiner Theorie nach und unter den jetzigen Voraussetzungen, kann das Forum viel zu sehr das Interesse auf sich und weg von der PCGH Seite lenken. Wäre wirklich nett, wenn ihr diesbezüglich mal mit ein paar Zahlen jonglieren würdet. 

*Des Weiteren*, so weit ich das mitkriege, gibt es noch immer nicht eine "zurück zum Artikel" Funktion auf den restlichen Seiten eines News-Threads. Das bedeutet das ich immer noch mit "großem" Aufwand erst auf die erste Seite muss um anschliessend mich wieder zur News zurücknavigieren zu können. Oder habe ich das nur übersehen?? (Was auch nicht unbedingt für das jetzige Design spricht  )

MfG


----------



## Falk (9. Oktober 2008)

Also der Plan sieht vor, schnellstmöglich das Anmelde-Problem zu lösen und nebenher (da für Anmeldung auf PCGH-Main und Forum verschiedene Leute zuständig sind) die Geschichte mit dem "Zurück zum Artikel" zu Realisieren.

Das weiterleiten zu der Seite, wo ihr herkommen seit, ist nicht so ganz einfach, müsste sich aber über den Referrer lösen lassen (irgendwie muss das Forum ja mitbekommen, ob ihr von der Hauptseite gekommen seit).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2008)

> Mich würde mal interessíeren ob eigentlich eure Klickrate auf der PCGH Seite gesunken ist. Meiner Theorie nach und unter den jetzigen Voraussetzungen, kann das Forum viel zu sehr das Interesse auf sich und weg von der PCGH Seite lenken. Wäre wirklich nett, wenn ihr diesbezüglich mal mit ein paar Zahlen jonglieren würdet.



Hi,

da darf ich Dich beruhigen: Main und Forum sind deutlich am Wachsen seit der Umstellung. 

Natürlich kann man nach der kurzen Zeit noch nichts Endgültiges sagen (meine Herrn, das ist gerade eine (!) Woche her). Und wir sind ja noch lange nicht fertig mit dem, was wir noch umsetzen wollen/werden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/25821-pcgh-extreme-daran-arbeiten-die-admins.html

Aber es sieht bisher ganz gut aus.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Also der Plan sieht vor, schnellstmöglich das Anmelde-Problem zu lösen und nebenher (da für Anmeldung auf PCGH-Main und Forum verschiedene Leute zuständig sind) die Geschichte mit dem "Zurück zum Artikel" zu Realisieren.
> 
> Das weiterleiten zu der Seite, wo ihr herkommen seit, ist nicht so ganz einfach, müsste sich aber über den Referrer lösen lassen (irgendwie muss das Forum ja mitbekommen, ob ihr von der Hauptseite gekommen seit).


Juhu 
Aber was ist nun bezüglich des "Zweiseitenproblems", was ich im vorherigen Post geschildert habe, geplant? 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da darf ich Dich beruhigen: Main und Forum sind deutlich am Wachsen seit der Umstellung.


Hrhr, ich habe wohl die Macht der Googleoptmierung unterschätzt 
Ne mal im Ernst. Ich finds gut, dass das Interesse an eurer Seite steigt, ich hoffe ihr zahlt uns das in Form von noch mehr qullitativ hochwertigen Newscontent aus.
*Anmerkung:"Schleimsmilie fehlt" 


> Natürlich kann man nach der kurzen Zeit noch nichts Endgültiges sagen (meine Herrn, das ist gerade eine (!) Woche her). Und wir sind ja noch lange nicht fertig mit dem, was wir noch umsetzen wollen/werden.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/25821-pcgh-extreme-daran-arbeiten-die-admins.html
> 
> Aber es sieht bisher ganz gut aus.


Naja, ich würde eher sagen es funktioniert ganz gut. Das Aussehen.... mhhh, daran solltet ihr wirklich noch feilen. Seitengepringe, trotz selben Inhaltes ist auf Dauer ziemlich nervig und frustrierend.

p.s.: Habt ihr eigentlich nen Copyright auf die Teufelsmilies??? Ich sehe euch die andauernd benutzen, dass macht mir Angst


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Oktober 2008)

hey leute,
bei mir sind im profil irgendwie meine ganzen stats verschwunden,erfahrung,statistiken und so weiter.
kommen die jetzt nicht mehr rein oder was ist da los?

mfg


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2008)

Benutzt du zufällig eine andere Auflösung als sonst (also wird das Forum schmaler angezeigt)? Dann verstecken sich die Punkte hinter doppel-Pfeilen rechts.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Oktober 2008)

ne ganz normal wie immer 1680 mit den favoriten links angeheftet.
ich habs auch schon anders ausprobiert. ich benutze übrigens den ie7.
im laufe der woche muss das passiert sein denmittwoch hatte ich noch meine stats begutachtet.
auch betrifft das alle profile der user hier. hab auch schon mal von pcghx standart aufcompact layout gewechselt, brachte die sachen auch nicht zurück.
 edit : hinter den doppelpfeilen ist nix
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe da auch kein Problem bei mir.


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> bei mir sind im profil irgendwie meine ganzen stats verschwunden,erfahrung,statistiken und so weiter.
> kommen die jetzt nicht mehr rein oder was ist da los?
> 
> mfg


 
Habe das gleiche Problem  Benutze ebenfalls IE7


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Oktober 2008)

so immer noch nix, ich habe meiner seits das windows komplett neu aufgesetzt, aber der fhler ist geblieben. sicherheitsstufe ganz hoch oder ganz runter-kein unterschied.
ich kann weder meins noch andere profile im detail begutachten.
opera, safari und firefox machen da keine ausnahme.
ich glaub ich werde hier nochmal bescheuert.

gruß


----------



## Falk (13. Oktober 2008)

Also es sieht bei dir nicht aus wie auf dem angehängten Bild (FF 3.0.3, Adblock Plus)?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Also es sieht bei dir nicht aus wie auf dem angehängten Bild (FF 3.0.3, Adblock Plus)?


 nein die ganze zeile die mit profilnachrichten und so weiter ist weg.
letzte woche mittwoch war das letzte mal wo ich es einsehen konnte.
unter meinem profilnamen mit dem kleinkram kommt gleich das profilnachrichten schreibfenster.
die komplette "durchklickzeile" ist weg

mfg


----------



## Falk (13. Oktober 2008)

Hm... Im IE 7 scheint es da in der Tat einen Fehler zu geben - in allen anderen Browsern, die hier so rumfliegen (FF, Chrome, Opera 9.6) geht es aber wie es soll in allen Styles...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Oktober 2008)

gut ich hab auch ne uralt ff benutzt die 3.03 funzt, nur downloads machen stress, opera macht bei mir eh nur stress im sinne von darstellungsfehlern, benutzte aber auch die beta. chrome ist von google und kommt mir nicht auf die platte.
kann man den im ie7 irgendeine option ändern die die darstellung fehlerfrei wiedergibt?
ich weiß der ie 7 verfälscht das layout gerne mal aber da muss es doch was geben.
auch hatte ich das die avatare fehlerhaft dargestellt wurden am freitag und am samstag.
dacht das ist nen virus und hab halt neu installiert, dat windows.

mfg


----------

